# Case Study #2:  The Loyal Wife



## Marauder06 (Aug 4, 2007)

Since the last case study proved so popular, I'm going to post another.  We'll keep going with these as long as there's interest.  If you have an interesting case study, please feel free to post it.

DISCLAIMER:  Part of this case study is fact, and part is fiction based on responses to this thread and ideas that popped into my head that I included to make it a better story.  This is NOT to be misconstrued as a factual "war story."

/////

Case Study #2:   The Loyal Wife

This one's kind of long, and part of it really happened in my unit.  Names and details changed in the interests of privacy.  For those of you already familiar with this story and know how it ends, please don't be a spoiler.

Here's part one:

You are a company commander in a company that supports a Special Forces Group.  The Group is gearing up for another deployment to Iraq.  Most of the people in your company, including you and your first sergeant, have never deployed before.  

Shortly before the deployment, your first sergeant asks to see you in the office you two share.  You walk in and see one of your Soldiers sitting in a chair in front of the first sergeant's desk.  Since he's sitting down and isn't either 1) in the front lean and rest with his boots up on the first sergeant's desk or 2) standing at a rigid position of parade rest, you know he's not in trouble.  

The guy's a good troop, brand-new E5, never had any problems in your unit.  First Sergeant explains that SGT Bradley's wife has a benign brain tumor- not operable, not fatal, but it's there.  SGT Bradley wants to deploy, and claims his wife wants him to go, too.  The Bradleys have been married three years and have two sons, ages four and one.  First Sergeant explains that we really need SGT Bradley on this deployment, as we're already critically short in Bradley's MOS.  But he also says that SGT Bradley's squad leader, SSG Rico, suggested that it might be better if Bradley stayed home.

As the commander it's your decision whether SGT Bradley deploys or stays back on rear-detachment.  You have three days to make the decision.  What do you do?


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 4, 2007)

My question to him is, who is around to help support and help his wife if the tumor desides to grow?


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> My question to him is, who is around to help support and help his wife if the tumor desides to grow?



Indeed.

I deploy him and pull him back if things get out of hand. If anyone has a reason to go to rear-d this guy is it.


----------



## 104TN (Aug 4, 2007)

Call the hospital and confirm the wife's condition and then contact the wife to get her side of the story direct.

All things being equal, if the tumor's benign and both the SM and his spouse want to deploy, let him. 

If he's got a squad or section under him, just make sure his 2 is trained and ready to step up if the need arises. 

Your other option with rear-D is putting in a request for another MOS X with G1 and putting the new guy on rear-D and deploying SGT Bradley. 

The new guy gets to acclimate to the unit/post and you get to take your best asset with. If something goes wrong, swap the two and drive on.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm not sure I understand what the issue is here...



> SGT Bradley wants to deploy, and claims his wife wants him to go, too...



How did the first sergeant hear about this? I'm guessing the info came from the newly minted E-5, and considering that Sgt. Bradley wants to deploy, and claims his wife supports him in this, then why is he even bringing this up?

The tumor is benign and non-fatal? According to who, and when was this diagnosis made?

Medical records are confidential, but visits to the post clinics and the hospital are not. I'd look into it, it seems like there is something more going on, and if the Sgt. is BS'ing about this, it would seem he was trying to passively get out of the deployment, without looking like he's trying to skate.

Smells a little fishy.


----------



## 104TN (Aug 4, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> Smells a little fishy.



It does, but then again my 1SG took me aside to talk about the W-5's daughter I was dating before I had even told my roommate. There are no secrets in a Company.

Like I said, I'd try to talk to a Doc and his wife before taking any action. If I busted him lying though he'd be working railhead before riding the boat over and back.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 4, 2007)

Find out more about her condition, how serious, any meds that would cause impairment, seizures, mood changes, things like that, although the hospital may not give out any info about a civilian.  Find out about a personal family support group, who would be taking care of the kids if anything happened before he could get home.  Start looking for someone to replace him, but if everything else is GTG, deploy him, call him home if need be.


----------



## pardus (Aug 4, 2007)

Deploy him as per his and his wife's wishes, if something changes replace him and send him back home.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow, good responses already.

First Sergeant found out about the condition through SSG Rico, Bradley's squad leader.  The condition is newly-diagnosed; Bradley told Rico about it the day after the diagnosis.

The unit has a surprisingly good FRG, SSG Bradley's wife is one of the FRG officers.  The general consensus amongst the wives is that Mrs. Bradley is a bit eccentric, but most of the other wives like and trust her.  The Bradleys are active in their church.


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2007)

Ask for confirmation and if valid put him on a plane. If not, Article-15 him.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 4, 2007)

> My question to him is, who is around to help support and help his wife if the tumor desides to grow?



That was my first thought.  If there is enough of a support structure hopefully his head would be in the game if deployed, though no guarantees, so wouldn't 1SGT need to determine as best as possible that it would be?

Reading and learning...but I have a question.  Why did you title this case study "The Loyal Wife"?  Underlying subject on this case study?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 4, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> ...  Why did you title this case study "The Loyal Wife"?  Underlying subject on this case study?




You'll see.  ;)


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 4, 2007)

I thought so.  ;)


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 4, 2007)

I would talk with the squad leader. If he does not want SGT Bradley with him, then Bradley stays in Rear-D.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 4, 2007)

OK.  Here's some additional details.  

Your first sergeant points out that we really, really need SGT Bradley on this deployment.  The Group is standing up an entirely new CJSOTF, and there is no backfill available for Bradley's MOS.  SGT Bradley is very skilled technician, and is developing nicely as a junior leader.  SSG Rico, Bradley's squad leader, definitely wants Bradley on this deployment, but not at the expense of Bradley's family.

You call up the Group Surgeon, MAJ Chang, and make an appointment to see him that afternoon.  He's very familiar with Mrs. Bradley's situation, and after securing her permission to do so, he explains to you that while she does in fact have a brain tumor, it's benign and unlikely to affect her during the six months that her husband is gone.  That night after the FRG meeting, you, First Sergeant, and the Bradleys have a brief discussion in which it is made clear to you that both Bradleys want SGT Bradley to go on this deployment.  SGT Bradley thinks it would be in the long-term interests of his career to have a combat deployment with an SF Group on his record, and Mrs. Bradley implies they could use the extra income.  She says she feels fine, and that she has a fallback system in place to help out while her husband is gone.

You talk it over with the first sergeant, and the two of you agree that it's in the best interests of both the Bradleys and the unit for SGT Bradley to deploy, which he does

More to follow.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 4, 2007)

A "loyal wife" would never *want* he husband to deploy.  

I think she's trying to get rid of him so she and Jody can do the nasty.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 4, 2007)

With a braintumor, 2 little kids and she still wants her husband to deploy ? Who is the fuckbuddy ? First Sergeant ?


----------



## EATIII (Aug 4, 2007)

Ex3 said:


> A "loyal wife" would never *want* he husband to deploy.
> 
> I think she's trying to get rid of him so she and Jody can do the nasty.



you think:doh:


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 4, 2007)

Is she HOT?


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 4, 2007)

Ex3 said:


> A "loyal wife" would never *want* he husband to deploy.
> 
> I think she's trying to get rid of him so she and Jody can do the nasty.




Well, I can see a loyal wife being supportive of her husband's wishes and his career, to include supporting his decision to deploy.  

That is a definite, but I think there's more to it...what, I'm not sure just yet. But my spidey senses are tingling.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 4, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Well, I can see a loyal wife being supportive of her husband's wishes and his career, to include supporting his decision to deploy.
> 
> That is a definite, but I think there's more to it...what, I'm not sure just yet. But my spidey senses are tingling.



Being supportive is different than wanting your spouse to deploy. :2c:


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 4, 2007)

Of course, didn't mean otherwise...was agreeing but showing the difference. Poorly, evidently.  ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 4, 2007)

Polar Bear said:


> Is she HOT?



She's hot in that way that only ex-strippers can be.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 4, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> She's hot in that way that only ex-strippers can be.



and the plot thickens,LMAO


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 4, 2007)

What, was that foreshadowing?  :confused:


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 4, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> What, was that foreshadowing?  :confused:



You could say that...


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 4, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> She's hot in that way that only ex-strippers can be.


 
Oh no...that was pertinent info you left out of your first post Sir.

I change my first post then.


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2007)

You deploy the SGT on ADVON then tap the ex-stripper wife.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 4, 2007)

OK, this is going to be a little long so bear with me.  Bottom line question- does SGT Bradley go home, or stay deployed?

/////

You've been deployed for a little over a month.  Everyone's been working very hard; the last Group was supposed to have had everything set up and running before they left, but we all know how that goes... at any rate, you're in the MWR hut late at night, about to sit down to make a call home when you notice SGT Bradley a couple of booths down.  From his body language you can tell he's extremely upset.  You ask what's wrong.  Bradley glances around and sees that there is no one else in the room.  "Sir, my wife's cheating on me" he tells you point-blank.  You're a little taken aback by this, and ask him to explain how he knows that.  He launches into a long list of things she's be doing- spending lots of money, sounding distant on the phone, not home when he calls at night, etc.  You try to give Mrs. Bradley the benefit of the doubt.  As you're running through possible scenarios to explain her behavior that don't involve her being a two-timing, cheating, lying, worthless piece of shit fucking whore (his words, not yours), he starts dialing.  "Listen to this," he says.

It's the answering machine messages from his place back home.  As you listen, you hear a young male voice saying how he can't wait for tonight, and starts ticking off all of the things he's going to do later in the evening.  Just as you start to think, "well, maybe it's just a wrong number," Mrs. Bradley's voice comes on the line.  The two talk for a few seconds before the answering machine kicks off.  There is no doubt that Mrs. Bradley is cheating.

You and SGT Bradley talk for a few more minutes.  You tell him to come see you and the first sergeant after breakfast in the morning.  As soon as he leaves, you go wake up First Sergeant; your phone call home will have to wait.

First Sergeant listens while you explain what just happened.  He tells you that a couple of days ago SSG Rico, SGT Bradley's supervisor, approached the first sergeant to let him know that Bradley's work performance has declined dramatically since arriving in-country.  Bradley demonstrates little interest in eating, socializing, or working.  He spends a lot of time on the Internet.  Rico knew something was wrong when Bradley stopped participating in the time-honored company tradition, playing Call of Duty over the unclassified LAN.

First Sergeant asks what you want to do, and says he'll support whatever decision you make.  There are only two options- keep Bradley in-theater to complete his deployment, or send him home.  First Sergeant reminds you that the Group is critically short in Bradley's MOS, and that it's unlikely that the Group Sergeant Major will support sending Bradley home.

What do you do, and why?


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 4, 2007)

you posted while I was posting.

if the CSM won't let him go home for a brief period to personally execute the slut, then advise and assist him to do what I would have highly advised him to do when he went home

the family care plan that was set up for the possible brain tumor issue... execute it. Where do the kids go. Who are they staying with. Who's checking on the post housing.

Do the paperwork to ban the wife from post, too bad you aren't stationed overseas and can't EROD the spouse if she's being a shitbag.  Get the guy to the chaplain so he can lay it all out in front of the man. support him in whatever decision he ends up taking but advise sling load should be cut on this one and throw the hook back into the sea once you get back.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 4, 2007)

send him home for 2 weeks to clean house (and I mean clean house) cut the bitch loose, change accounts, etc!


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 4, 2007)

Send him home for what I don't know, but he is worthless in country.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh I love being right!  :)

I'd send him home.  I won't want someone who's head is out of the game.  It could jeopardize other people's lives.




Unless........the whole message on the answering machine was a fake.  :uhh:


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 4, 2007)

Ex3 said:


> Unless........the whole message on the answering machine was a fake. :uhh:


 
Doesn't matter...as you said his head is elsewhere


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 4, 2007)

Is the brain tumor truly real?  Is Jody the doctor...?  

His head isn't in the game, unless you can get him to focus he could get hurt...or worse.  Then again, he could go home and get himself into a whole heap of trouble.  Pondering...


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 4, 2007)

hire a hitman to take the wifey out.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 4, 2007)

Ex3 said:


> Oh I love being right!  :)
> 
> I'd send him home.  I won't want someone who's head is out of the game.  It could jeopardize other people's lives.
> 
> ...



Well called.  I'm kinda curious (going back to the first few posts here), as to why the SSGT didn't want Bradley deploying in the first place...?  Or is that unknown to all but the SSGT?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL, you guys are devious... I like it.

I don't recall stating that SSG Rico wanted Bradley to stay back; if I did that's a mistake on my part.  Rico wanted Bradley to deploy.

The answering machine message is real.  So is the tumor.  No one in the chain of command is sleeping with Mrs. Bradley (including the guy she's married to :uhh:).  You know she's not banging the doctor because he's in-country with you.

(Although it would have made a much better story if the tumor was fake, she was banging the doctor, and the answering machine message was a fake... hmmm...  ;) )

/////

You and the first sergeant decide that SGT Bradley is worthless in-theater.  You and the first sergeant both have an excellent relationship with the Group Command Sergeant Major (CSM), so even though this is "NCO business," you both go to talk to him.

After listening closely to what both of you have to say, the CSM stuns both of you by rejecting the idea of sending Bradley home out of hand.  He explains that sending Bradley home at this point would only compound the situation; with everyone in the chain of command forward, and with SGT Bradley's mental state the way it is, it is extremely likely that someone would end up in jail, if not dead, if Bradley went home.  There's trouble down in Najaf so sending additional personnel home with Bradley is out.  Bradely's just going to have to suck it up and stay in-theater.  This doens't make a lot of sense to the two of you, but the CSM's word is law.

You go back to Bradley to give him the bad news.  Turns out that his wife dropped off his sons and Bradley's mother's house.  He has control of what's left of his finances, so he doesn't have to worry about his wife tapping out his bank account.  He turns over a sheaf of emails to you that say... <let me see if I can find them>


----------



## 0699 (Aug 4, 2007)

Man, I'm glad we don't have problems like this in the Corps!


----------



## medicchick (Aug 4, 2007)

This is what would happen in Alaska (and I've seen happen).  CONUS, not sure what to do.



> Early Return of Dependents:  ERD is governed by paragraph Part J, U5900(B), JFTR.  Command sponsorship is a privilege, not a right.  A commander may use ERD to end the OCONUS presence of a family member where the continued presence of the family member is embarrassing to the U.S. Government, is prejudicial to the order, morale, and discipline in the command, or where the family member's safety can no longer be ensured.  ERD orders are normally requested by a commander in situations where family members have committed misconduct, or where force protection or anti-terrorism situations require action.
> 
> Once a family member leaves Alaska on ERD orders, return to the OCONUS command at Government expense is not authorized unless the family member was returned for their own safety.  Family members that were returned as a result of an incident embarrassing to the Government, or for behavior prejudicial to the good order of the unit, may not be further moved at Government expense until the soldier is ordered on PCS from overseas Permanent Duty station or serves an IPCOT.
> 
> A family member cannot be forced to depart Alaska.  If a family member under ERD orders does not depart Alaska, but chooses instead to remain and live on the economy, there is no entitlement for Government assistance in the move.  The orders end the command sponsorship of the family and provides the family member transportation and shipment of household goods back to the Lower 48 within 15 days of issuance.  A family member may decide to remain in Alaska despite the ERD orders, hopefully understanding that the Army will not transport the family member to the Lower 48 after the 15 days.  If the ERD orders were issued due to family member misconduct, the family member may also be barred from USARAK installations.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 4, 2007)

OH man..Ive been out all evening and I just got to read all of this.  This is WAY better than the soaps Ive been watching while sitting around the hospital all week..Let me hurry up and get some popcorn before the next post!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 4, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> LOL, you guys are devious... I like it.
> 
> I don't recall stating that SSG Rico wanted Bradley to stay back; if I did that's a mistake on my part.  Rico wanted Bradley to deploy.



I think that thought may have came from this statement in your first post: "But he also says that SGT Bradley's squad leader, SSG Rico, suggested that it might be better if Bradley stayed home."  Although in a subsequent post you did also state: "SSG Rico, Bradley's squad leader, definitely wants Bradley on this deployment, but not at the expense of Bradley's family."  



> You know she's not banging the doctor because he's in-country with you.



Forgot that it was the Group Surgeon, not just a doctor in general.



> He explains that sending Bradley home at this point would only compound the situation; with everyone in the chain of command forward, and with SGT Bradley's mental state the way it is, it is extremely likely that someone would end up in jail, if not dead, if Bradley went home.



That would be a huge concern, as I expressed in one of my posts.  But, he's in a bad place mentally which puts him and possibly his brothers in jeapordy in country.  That's a tough call all around, but maybe the CSM thought at least with his unit you could keep better watch over him? 



> He turns over a sheaf of emails to you that say... <let me see if I can find them>



...that she's leaving him.  Kid isn't his?  At least he has control over his finances, that's a plus. Where's the popcorn smilie when you need it...


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 4, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Where's the popcorn smilie when you need it...









  ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry about the earlier confusion ref. SSG Rico, I blame it on the SoCo.  :cool:

Somewhere I've got the actual emails that I got... er, I mean that _you _got ref. Mrs. Bradley's (not her real name, of course)  infidelities.  Can't find them now, guess you'll have to use your imagination.

/////
As gently as he can, First Sergeant explains to SGT Bradley why he's not going home.  Bradley is emotional at first, but he pulls himself together and says he's ready to Soldier.  To minimize the risk of any... "accidents," First Sergeant relieves Bradley of his weapon and his ammunition, at least until the Group Psych has a chance to talk to Bradley (you're on a major FOB).

You and the first sergeant go over the packet of emails that night.  It's apparent Mrs. Bradley has gone off the deep end.  Her emails are rambling; poorly spelling, bad grammar, inicoherent thought processes, the whole deal (worse than TAR!).  Everything a woman can say to hurt a man, she says- that he has a small penis, that the guy she's with is better in the sack, that the kids aren't his... you get the idea.

Then it gets even better.  Jody* starts sending Bradley emails as well.

The emails from Jody are equally incoherent and rambling, guy's obviously poorly educated and not very intelligent to boot.  He starts off by saying how much he likes sleeping in Bradley's bed, with his wife; driving Bradley's car, spending Bradley's money.  He also says something that catches your attention- "Your jus atached to the group, but I am teh Group!!!"  In the emails Jody also says how he knows Bradley abused his wife, and that how Jody is going to "take" Bradley's rank.  In the emails Jody claims that he is senior in rank to Bradley, and that he's 18-series (Special Forces).

First Sergeant looks at the emails, and exclaims, "Oh HELL NO!  I've got this one, sir.  Talk to you in the morning."  He bolts out to catch up with the CSM.

Over breakfast the next morning, First Sergeant goes over the conversation he had with the Group CSM the previous evening.  Your first sergeant, ever the instigator, did a great job of pushing the CSM's buttons.  "Hey Sergeant Major, this guy's saying that "I am the Group," I'm thinking that if anyone "is" the Group it's you, not this clown.  But hey, I could be wrong..."  The CSM now wants Jody's head on a plate.

So how do you find out who this guy is?




*for those of you who don't know, in America "Jody" is the generic term for the man who's boning your wife/girlfriend while you're off doing training/deployments in the military


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 5, 2007)

Shouldn't his name be on the emails? Or are they all coming from the one source? 

Get the MPs or whoever does it to go do a couple of doorknocks/a touch of surveillence.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 5, 2007)

This is getting good!


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 5, 2007)

MP's won't touch it with a 10 foot pole, although you can probably coerce them into a health and welfare check on the wife, given she lives on post.

SOMEONE has to be rear-d and be squared enough away to be able to do some recce to figure this out.  

Ask the FRG, they always know who's sleeping with who anyway.

new assignees for support who are in the rear waiting to be pushed forward?


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 5, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> MP's won't touch it with a 10 foot pole...



Why is that?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2007)

SpitfireV said:


> Why is that?



Adultery isn't a "crime" anywhere other than the UCMJ.  The only people subject to the UCMJ are servicemembers.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 5, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Adultery isn't a "crime" anywhere other than the UCMJ.  The only people subject to the UCMJ are servicemembers.



yep,and that includes O's from a diffrient country. So wrong!:2c:


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 5, 2007)

Ah OK. 

Could chip in for a PI.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2007)

Indeed.  Is that what you recommend?


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes. 

They know what they're doing (or should do!) and have done this sort of work many times before. It's their bread and butter really.


----------



## 104TN (Aug 5, 2007)

It's starting to sound to me like SGT Bradley is a counter-intel. type and has been trying to play both sides against the middle in order to stay state side. 

The quick and easy way to find out what's what would be ask SGT Bradley to file for a separation in order to allow you to have housing remove the missus from post.

If she's really cheating you're helping SGT Bradley out, if she's not...I think a homeless spouse will make the good SGT reconsider the dynamics of the situation he's created.

As far as tracking down the other dude that's sending emails goes, I'd shoot the post's Directorate of Information Management a line and let them do the footwork.


----------



## gryfen (Aug 5, 2007)

I'd have to take a pause on the counter intel angle. From Marauder's original post, I get the idea that this guy is well known to the unit and a has presented himself as a standup guy.

If he is a shady mo-fo....he _can't_ be dumb enough to think he's the big fish in a little pond here....can he?

I'd have to side with some of the above statements....get a buddy to stake out the house and photograph some proof, or at least incriminating evidence.

File for seperation, change the bank accounts...boot her ass from post.

I have buddies who've gone through this shit while I was deployed with them. It ain't pretty.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 5, 2007)

Buddies are usually known faces. Best to get a clean face in there.


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 5, 2007)

everybody doesn't know everybody. I didn't know everyone in my unit and everyone knew me in uniform, but when I was off duty would walk past me without even registering who I was.

Hiding in plain sight is easy, trust me.

I would not support going outside military channels to address this issue. It can be taken care of in-house.

Asking bradley to commit to a plan of action without having any evidence past a message on an answering machine, and emails (both of which can be faked, look at SPAM!!!) is something that I would not blunder into lightly.

CSM wants to find out wtf is going on and crucify Jody, which is on your side.

If Bradley wants to find out, do what you can from where you are to build a larger case to be able to let bradley go home to sign the papers and shitcan the slut.

Being intel, do what analysis you can given the emails in terms of figuring out if the same person wrote them or not, and see what you can do to be able to figure out what previous communications before the hate mail started, looked like for comparison.

Get bradley to get his phone companies to fax/email/whatever copies of the past month's outgoing calls, then check numbers. The fact that Sprint defaults to a detailed phone bill is what saved me from marrying a cheater, because I was paying for more phone calls to "Jody" than to me. Make sure he pulls a prior to deployment phone bill as well as during deployment.  There will be a rise in activity on that phone immediately after he left country because the cat is away and the mice can play.

Call in a favor or two if needed from friends still on post not in the unit, and see what they can figure out of the situation, through observation of the residence... Long periods of absence without anything to show for it, late night visitors, etc.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 5, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> *for those of you who don't know, in America "Jody" is the generic term for the man who's boning your wife/girlfriend while you're off doing training/deployments in the military


LMAO Mara..would you believe this is the one term I DID know throughout this thread.
You should write a movie script..this is good stuff.;)


----------



## Queen Beach (Aug 5, 2007)

Chopstick said:


> LMAO Mara..would you believe this is the one term I DID know throughout this thread.
> You should write a movie script..this is good stuff.;)


 
I think he is currently writing for that Army Wives show!  


;)


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Aug 5, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> I think he is currently writing for that Army Wives show!
> 
> 
> ;)




LOL I was going to reference that.  

This is killing me...  I want to know how this story played out.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 5, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> I think he is currently writing for that Army Wives show!
> 
> 
> ;)



LMAO!


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 5, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> I think that thought may have came from this statement in your first post: "But he also says that SGT Bradley's squad leader, SSG Rico, suggested that it might be better if Bradley stayed home."  Although in a subsequent post you did also state: "SSG Rico, Bradley's squad leader, definitely wants Bradley on this deployment, but not at the expense of Bradley's family."



Yep that's exactly the one I was basing my post on.  Although it appears, I missed the second statement.  Thanks, Gypsy.



Marauder06 said:


> Sorry about the earlier confusion ref. SSG Rico, I blame it on the SoCo.  :cool:



:cool:


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> I think he is currently writing for that Army Wives show!
> 
> 
> ;)



:)

Sad thing is, "most" of what is in this thread actually happened,  obviously everyone's name is different, units are omitted, and I added some fiction to make it more interesting.


----------



## Queen Beach (Aug 5, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> :)
> 
> Sad thing is, "most" of what is in this thread actually happened,  obviously everyone's name is different, units are omitted, and I added some fiction to make it more interesting.


 

Well as they say:

"Life is stranger than Fiction" 

Excellent threads lately!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Aug 5, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Bradely's just going to have to suck it up and stay in-theater.  This doens't make a lot of sense to the two of you, but the CSM's word is law.



Good for the CSM. This what I was about to post before I read that last bit of info:



Marauder06 said:


> What do you do, and why?





> Keep him in theatre. Mission first.



It may sound like the wrong thing to do, but in the end it's the right thing. Give him a few days to get his head straight, get him back on track.

As I understood the original post, he has a critical MOS.


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 5, 2007)

So, what happened next oh web weaver of stories of deceit?


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 5, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> So, what happened next oh web weaver of stories of deceit?


X2!!!:eek:


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 5, 2007)

I came into this late after the additional info. At this point I see no reason not to deploy him many reasons he should go. Tell him "Pack yo shit"      
Edit " I didn't realize how long this was.  I posted this on page two I think, so it is not so cut and dried now."


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2007)

Mara WTF?  I need an update on the soap opera! lol


----------



## 104TN (Aug 8, 2007)

Probably taking care of Officer business...like golfing or something.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad he dosent deliver Blood Plasma


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 11, 2007)

yep.  we're all dying to know now.  my prediction:  I think the "benign" brain tumor is not so benign anymore, and shes either terminal, or if it is operable, needs to be operated on NOW.  she's acting erratically and out of character, and she's showing a pattern of activity that makes her appear completely irrational when compared to previous habits and behavior.  I don't think this is a simple "Joe leaves, Wife fucks Jody, Joe finds out, chaos ensues" story.  but then, I've been wrong many a time before this one :)


----------



## x SF med (Aug 11, 2007)

HM-
Reading this thread - the affair has been going on for longer than just the deployment, I think there is a serious alcohol problem on the wife's side exacerbated by the meds she's on (either legal or illegal), and that the SF guy is a poser, a support guy, not 18 series.  

I feel for Bradley, I went through a similar situation as a civilian - wife screwed around, left, and then married her boss (a lawyer).  It ain't pretty, it ain't good, and it ain't cheap (esp. in NJ where it happened to me, lost the condo I cashed in a 401k to buy, had to cover all her outstanding debt, and she got 1/2 of everything after the debt was cleared, but I got hit with the taxes).  All you can do is  FIDO, I found a much better woman without looking, so life is good once again.  The first wife was one of the reasons I chose to leave the service.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 18, 2007)

rick said:


> Probably taking care of Officer business...like golfing or something.



Yeah, something like that ;)  I had a thing at the place...

I'm back now, so you can all stop sending me "hurry up and finish the damn story" PMs.    Give me a minute to go back through and get the names and the details straight so I don't screw it up again.

//edit//

You're pondering how to find out who this little turd is.  you have a strategy session with your senior NCOs and the company's contingent of warrant officers (because they're all devious little SOBs ) and hash out a plan of action.  Rico's friend is going to try to put "eyes on" Jody by going by Bradley's house and "checking in on" Mrs. Bradley.  Your SIGINT warrant offers to do an IP trace to see where the emails that Jody is sending are originating.  Your All-Source warrant says he and his guys will do some analysis on what's happened so far in order to do a "profile" of the guy sending the emails.  Your CI Tech simply offers to cut the guy's balls off whenever you find out who he is.

You are good friends with the Group JAG.  He tells you that it would be smart for you to email Jody back and, after identifying yourself as a commissioned officer, give Jody a legal order to cease and desist all contact with Mrs. Bradley.  He also tells you to be veryr careful in dealing with this situation to not run afoul of intel oversight restrictions (collecting information on US persons), US laws, or the UCMJ.  He reminds you that any misconduct on your part could result in dismissal of any charges that could/would be brought against Jody.

So, what course of action do you take at this point, and why?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 18, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, something like that ;)  I had a thing at the place...



With the guy? Y'know, the guy, with the thing, at the place, in the truck. Right?


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, something like that ;)  I had a thing at the place...
> 
> I'm back now, so you can all stop sending me "hurry up and finish the damn story" PMs.    Give me a minute to go back through and get the names and the details straight so I don't screw it up again.



get on with it cir!


----------



## 104TN (Aug 18, 2007)

I say we all down-mod him 'til it's up. All in favor?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 18, 2007)

rick said:


> I say we all down-mod him 'til it's up. All in favor?



Whoa whoa whoa, slow your roll kitten flusher!  I posted the next chapter in the saga, look at my last post!


----------



## gryfen (Aug 18, 2007)

> warrant officers (because they're all devious little SOBs )


Shit, you mean it's not just the ones I get stuck with....they're all like this?

Sir,
  You should write mysteries or something.

  2 paragraphs, doth not a chapter make.  What's the rest of the story!  We're dyin over here.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 18, 2007)

gryfen said:


> Shit, you mean it's not just the ones I get stuck with....they're all like this?



All the ones I've had working for me have been, it's come in quite handy.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 18, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, something like that ;) //edit//
> 
> You're pondering how to find out who this little turd is.  you have a strategy session with your senior NCOs and the company's contingent of warrant officers (because they're all devious little SOBs ) and hash out a plan of action.  Rico's friend is going to try to put "eyes on" Jody by going by Bradley's house and "checking in on" Mrs. Bradley.  Your SIGINT warrant offers to do an IP trace to see where the emails that Jody is sending are originating.  Your All-Source warrant says he and his guys will do some analysis on what's happened so far in order to do a "profile" of the guy sending the emails.  Your CI Tech simply offers to cut the guy's balls off whenever you find out who he is.
> 
> ...



Action 1. Follow the JAG's advice, send the e-mail, and copy the JAG office, not BCC but copy.

Action 2. if possible, get Bradley to change all of his banking to an account that only he can access.

Action 3. Have Bradley start divorce proceedings, by filing for separation.

Action 4. send Bradley to get some counseling, either from the Chaplain, or from the Med Det Psych guys - he has to be able to stay in the game, and he sounds worth saving, even if he is getting played.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

I would like to meet the chaplain who would be worth his salt in this one! no offence to chaplains in general, but that wont help! IMHO!


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 18, 2007)

Do all of the above, as well as do a 'training exercise' with your guys, same email headers etc but changed verbage and recieving email address. 

You may be friends with the JAG but adultery is a hard one in the military to make stick unless you have tangible proof of them doing the low crawl sprawl.

Sometimes dirty is better.

*

case in point, chick I used to date... new BF for her, starts messaging me over the internet telling me he's going to do all kinds of shit to me, guess I broke her somehow. Oh well.

Found out this guy's normal user name, found out his place of work. Called up to verify his address as a Best Buy HR rep, saying he had an application, bla bla. 

Got sat imagery of his house down to his block and his block alone. Printed it out somewhere on high grade paper, his home masked negative style to make it stand out.

Got some photography of him checking his mail, his family, etc, digital print outs elsewhere again.

Did the classic cut out letters from magazines message "Don't threaten people that threaten you back" and made an off-site photocopy

latex gloves for the manila package, mailed out of state, containing all of the above.

He lost his job and was scared shitless. Never heard from him again. Think he moved out of state after that.


----------



## 104TN (Aug 18, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, slow your roll kitten flusher!  I posted the next chapter in the saga, look at my last post!



I say we down-mod him for hiding the new stuff in an old post...all in favor?


----------



## Queen Beach (Aug 18, 2007)

rick said:


> I say we down-mod him for hiding the new stuff in an old post...all in favor?


 aye!


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

aye


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 18, 2007)

aye  :)


----------



## 104TN (Aug 18, 2007)

I bet he poops a hammer when he logs on in the morning to find he has one rep. point.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

rick said:


> I bet he poops a hammer when he logs on in the morning to find he has one rep. point.



Do Sirs "POOP" in the morning like us lower form of enlisted.:eek:
shocking I tell ya


----------



## 104TN (Aug 18, 2007)

EATIII said:


> Do Sirs "POOP" in the morning like us lower form of enlisted.:eek:
> shocking I tell ya



Sure they do, where do you think their orderlies get the coffee water from?


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

rick said:


> Sure they do, where do you think their orderlies get the coffee water from?



I have never given point's (not that I know how) but you got them on that one!


----------



## 104TN (Aug 18, 2007)

EATIII said:


> I have never given point's (not that I know how) but you got them on that one!



I had a 1SG tell me my coffee tasted like piss once, I asked him why he thought I went to the latrine to fill the pot. Never made coffee again.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

rick said:


> I had a 1SG tell me my coffee tasted like piss once, I asked him why he thought I went to the latrine to fill the pot. Never made coffee again.



it's all in the GRINDS, I HAD a friend tell me that once!:)


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 18, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Action 1. Follow the JAG's advice, send the e-mail, and copy the JAG office, not BCC but copy.
> 
> Action 2. if possible, get Bradley to change all of his banking to an account that only he can access.
> 
> ...



Ex-Sf, RangerPsych, good posts.

Bradley files for dicorce, changes his bank accounts so that only he has access, (still sends his wife his BAH until the divorce is final and he can cut slingload), and agrees to talk to the chaplain.

Rico's buddy comes through with a discription of Jody (young, white, brown hair, brown eyes) and a description of the vehicle.  Turns out that Jody's driving Bradley's car.  The IP resolves to the same address that Mrs. Bradley uses, meaning that Jody is sending Bradley emails from Bradley's apartment; no help there.  Then you get a break.

Bradley gets an email notice from his bank.  It seems that someone has tried to cash a check on the account that Bradley just closed.  First Sergeant says that this is probably the clue we need to find out who Jody is.  Why does he say that?


----------



## 104TN (Aug 18, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Ex-Sf, RangerPsych, good posts.
> 
> Bradley files for dicorce, changes his bank accounts so that only he has access, (still sends his wife his BAH until the divorce is final and he can cut slingload), and agrees to talk to the chaplain.
> 
> ...



The bank will have the check and who it's made out to. Most likely Jody.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 18, 2007)

rick said:


> The bank will have the check and who it's made out to. Most likely Jody.



I dont know, my ex even signed her name on checks that she wasent even on the Header! Remember when charges were 10 bucks, my bank refunded 310 deneros to me because of that. 1SG and CO still had my Balls in a Vice!


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, this works for you because either:

A: He got a check made out to him by the ex

B: He FORGED THE CHECK POSING AS THE HUBBY

Hopefully B because that will fuck his WORLD up seeing what he already got into


----------



## gryfen (Aug 18, 2007)

> First Sergeant says that this is probably the clue we need to find out who Jody is. Why does he say that?


Who the check was made out to, and video (if available) from the attempt....sounds like he just might be dumb enough to be present.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 18, 2007)

Sorry bout those 45 whining PMs Mara.  I will whittle it down to 10 next time.  AND after all of that I fell asleep and didnt get all of this till morning.  I still made popcorn, this is good stuff.. you need to write novels Im tellin' ya!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 18, 2007)

gryfen said:


> Who the check was made out to, and video (if available) from the attempt....sounds like he just might be dumb enough to be present.



Agree here.  Most all banks, AFAIK, have cameras now...


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 18, 2007)

The check was made out to a guy named Jody Shcumh.  It was drawn on the account that Bradley recently closed out, for the amount of $300.
Bradley says that the forged signature looks a lot like his wife's handwriting.  The bank says that Bradley will not be held liable for any charges associated with the forged check, and they notify local law enforcement.

You and Bradley separately get email responses back from Jody.  Both are inflamatory and offensive.  Jody once again implies he's SF, that he's senior to Bradley (making him at least a staff sergeant or higher), and that he's going to "take Bradley's rank"  .  He disparages Bradley's MOS, and brags about his own combat experience.  

In the email to you, he goes off about how he's not going to take orders from some support guy, and that if you know what's good for you you'll stop bothering him.  He says that since he's not in your chain of command, you have no UCMJ authority over him in the first place, and he doesn't have to do what you say.  He further makes accusations that Bradley previously engaged in spousal and child abuse, and that's why Mrs. Bradley is with Jody now.  The emails are full of grammar, spelling and word usage errors that make them hard to read, and the "logic" of the emails makes them a little hard to follow.  But the "fuck you" tone of the emails is pretty hard to misinterpret.  It's clear he believes he is untouchable.

1)  What course of action do you take now?
2)  What do you do about the allegations of spousal/child abuse?
3)  Is Bradley correct about the UCMJ authority?


----------



## gryfen (Aug 18, 2007)

1) Divorce proceedings. Pending concrete validation of all this: I think he should be sent back if possible. Parents to take the kids? It's a safe bet that she's not fit. That leads into #2. I think social services will have to be involved in any matter of determining a person unfit for custody. Soon as the kids get a safe roof over their heads, send the MPs over to his house, let her pack a bag & a toothbrush....and toss her ass out the main gate.

2) While the source is shit, it's not something to be ignored. Are the kids school aged? Have the counselor talk to them post haste. As for Ms. Bradley: fuck her and the broom she rode in on. I'm not buying it. Can't say I've ever heard of an abused spouse so terrified of her husband that she forged his checks and had a boyfriend drive his rig. Past experience with family members in an abuse relationship has taught me that if they don't want help, it doesn't matter what you say or do. We're not talking about BFE where it's a local cultural norm to beat your spouse. Big girl rules apply, she can report it her damn self.

3) Jody is smokin crack. I highly doubt he's ever gone so far as to see the front door of a MEPS station.....never mind the lofty claims of service he's making. If by some chance this tool is in the service.... 
 he can be thrown to the UCMJ wolves.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Aug 18, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> The check was made out to a guy named Jody Shcumh.  It was drawn on the account that Bradley recently closed out, for the amount of $300.
> Bradley says that the forged signature looks a lot like his wife's handwriting.  The bank says that Bradley will not be held liable for any charges associated with the forged check, and they notify local law enforcement.
> 
> You and Bradley separately get email responses back from Jody.  Both are inflamatory and offensive.  Jody once again implies he's SF, that he's senior to Bradley (making him at least a staff sergeant or higher), and that he's going to "take Bradley's rank"  .  He disparages Bradley's MOS, and brags about his own combat experience.
> ...



1. Continue to build a paper/electronic trail. Keep the lines of communication open.

2. Nothing. There has been no complaint of any abuse, just unsubstantiated trash talk over the internet, by person(s) unknown, for what appears to be retaliatory purposes.

3. It depends on Jody's status. If he's in the military, it doesn't matter whose chain of command he's in. If he's really in the military, regardless of his rank or MOS, he's in some trouble.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 18, 2007)

1. Keep on keepin on with the original post.
2. Create a paper/electronic file of all correspondence. Multiple reasons - to start UCMJ proceedings, to build a file of abusive communication, conduct unbecoming an NCO, threat by wire, and adultery (jody and wifey)
3. Run a name check on AKO for "Jody Shcumh".
4. Have the bank go after the casher and maker of the check, as it is obviously not Bradley in either case.  There are multiple charges that can be filed.
5. Investigate the alleged child/spousal abuse statements - military hospitals keep excellent records.  This is to protect Bradley if he is innocent, or to protect his family if he isn't.

This is turning into a huge pile of excrement, and everybody involved is going to start smelling like the sewer in which this was created.


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 18, 2007)

I second med's choices.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 19, 2007)

You've got a pretty nice file on Jody now, and every day or so he sends another email that adds to it.  By now you've stopped responding, which only seems to feed his ego and encourage him to send more messages.  

Surprisingly, an AKO check reveals that there are four Soldiers on active duty with the same name as Jody.

But only one of them is stationed at the same post as you.  The listing gives Jody's rank as PFC, and his unit as an aviation headquarters unit on your installation.  Now that you know his name and unit, what do you do?


----------



## EATIII (Aug 19, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> You've got a pretty nice file on Jody now, and every day or so he sends another email that adds to it.  By now you've stopped responding, which only seems to feed his ego and encourage him to send more messages.
> 
> Surprisingly, an AKO check reveals that there are four Soldiers on active duty with the same name as Jody.
> 
> But only one of them is stationed at the same post as you.  The listing gives Jody's rank as PFC, and his unit as an aviation headquarters unit on your installation.  Now that you know his name and unit, what do you do?



FRY his ass!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 19, 2007)

Do you do it long distance, or wait until you get home (a couple more weeks to go)?


----------



## 104TN (Aug 19, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Now that you know his name and unit, what do you do?



B18 THIS IS B24, IMMEDIATE SUPPRESSION GRID 123654, AUTHENTICATION IS TANGO UNIFORM, OVER.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 19, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Do you do it long distance, or wait until you get home (a couple more weeks to go)?


 
Depends on what he's actually saying in those emails... Bluster and bluff, or full on threats...

If you're reasonably certain the kids won't come to harm in any way, and Bradley's got his $$ secure, I'd wait till you get home. Better for the kids to have Dad take them from the house and not strangers.

If on the other hand, the kids welfare is suspect, I'd be making absolutely sure they were yanked from the locale and taken to safety. Their safety and welfare are foremost.

Make sure your CYA file is growing with hardcopies; Bradley is getting psychological/legal/social services help - as much as possible over there; lay out a course of action for all party's involved upon arrival home; make sure all i's are dotted and t's crossed as this could hinge on a he said, she said situation.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2007)

Continue mission, continue with all previous planning.

Get in touch with his commander to have Jody innocuosly kept from any deployment until your imminent return.

Alert CID (due to the fraud issues) to the plan.

Prepare for a huge shitstorm upon your RTB, emotional, UCMJ, and civilian legal.

Keep Bradley informed but out of the loop.  Sequester him if needed so that he does not endanger himself, his kids, his ex, and Jody.  Get him in touch with JAG to keep him informed of the issues he could create with his career.

The real fun is going to be starting upon RTB.


----------



## gryfen (Aug 19, 2007)

:eek:Wow.  Just wow.  This guy is actually army?:eek:


----------



## moobob (Aug 19, 2007)

Popcorn ready


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm still curious how the brain tumor factors into all of this.  


The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Queen Beach (Aug 19, 2007)

AMRUSMCR said:


> I'm still curious how the brain tumor factors into all of this.
> 
> 
> The suspense is killing me.


 
Pressure to the frontal lobe causes people to do some wacky ass shit!  :eek::cool:


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 19, 2007)

AMRUSMCR said:


> ...
> 
> The suspense is killing me.



Yeah, I think this thread has dragged on long enough.  I'm going to try to wrap it up in the next day or so.

On a side note, there are some pretty insightful people on this board, I've been pretty impressed with some of the suggestions.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 20, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, I think this thread has dragged on long enough.  I'm going to try to wrap it up in the next day or so.
> 
> On a side note, there are some pretty insightful people on this board, I've been pretty impressed with some of the suggestions.



We are not insightful, just old and treacherous.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 21, 2007)

youth and skill will always be outdone by old age and treachery.


----------



## gryfen (Aug 21, 2007)

> youth and skill


I see the old age and treachery in Maurader and his cohorts....but where was the youth and skill on Jody's end?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 21, 2007)

gryfen said:


> I see the old age and treachery in Maurader and his cohorts.....?




Remember that much of this thread is based on fiction that I invent on the fly based on responses to this thread and things that pop into my head that make the story better.    Much of what is written up to this point is accurate, but things are about to get a whole lot more interesting which means that there's going to be more made up stuff coming up. 

That said, there really was a guy in my unit whose wife had a brain tumor.  We did deploy him, he did find out she was cheating based on the answering machine, the dude did talk shit over email, and we did find out who he was through the forged check and an AKO scrub.

I'll leave it up to you to decide what really did and did not happen in what gets posted in the future.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 21, 2007)

Your time in Iraq is winding down.  Bradley's pretty depressed, but he's hanging in there and Soldiering on.  To try to keep him busy and keep his mind off what's happening back home, First Sergeant puts Bradley on every "cool" detail he can.  Bradley's shown a knack for weapons, so when the Group CSM asks for vounteers to train up on the new truck-mounted minigun, Bradley's name is at the top of the list.

Bradley's mother and father are taking care of Bradley's sons, and the sons are young enough to think nothing of hanging out at Grandma's until Daddy comes home.  The children are being well looked-after.  The emails from Jody continue, but the JAG advises you to cease responding.  Jody begins to gloat, thinking that he's somehow "won."  

After speaking with the CSM, you all decide that it's best to keep everything quiet until you get back home, then you're going to pay a visit to Jody... through his chain of command, of course.    Rico's friend at your base confirms that there is a person with Jody's name in the aviation unit specified in AKO, and that he saw Bradley's car parked outside of the HHC building.  There is no doubt that you know exactly who Jody is.  The question is how to handle things when you get back stateside.

Rico advocates what he calls "summarized ass whipping" in lieu of an Article-15.  No conversation, no explanation, just a beat-down from everyone in the company, first time they can track Jody down.  As satisfying as that may be, you realize that such action would jeapardize the investigation and would likely result in UCMJ action against your own people.  With what you've already got on Jody, it's likely that he's going to see some jail time.

Just before you come home, Najaf erupts as Muqtada al-Sadr's militia explodes onto the scene.  Caught unawares, the Group struggles to react.   Combat power is diverted throughout Iraq south towards the fighting.  All available manpower is to head into the fight.

You receive the word to prepare to move out.  As you're getting your convoy ready to roll, you see the new minigun truck sail by.  The gunner looks a lot like one of your troops.

You track down the Group Support Company (GSC) commander, an SF captain with whom you have a pretty good relationship, and furiously ask why he took one of your troops without conferring with you or the first sergeant.  He explains that the call went out for volunteers familiar with the new system to serve as a gunner going into Najaf.  Bradley volunteered, and told the captain that he cleared it with you and the first sergeant.  Not knowing the situation, and having no reason to doubt Bradley, the captain put him in the turret and sent him on his way.  When you tell First Sergeant about what happened, he looks very grim and says, "He's going to get himself killed."

And that's exactly what happens.


----------



## pardus (Aug 21, 2007)

Fuck it Bradley died like a man, good for him.

Go home follow the law and prosecute as per UCMJ, if it fails administer the worlds biggest company beat down on the loser! :02:


----------



## gryfen (Aug 21, 2007)

Somehow....I'm not believing that's what actually happened....that he intentionally suicided.

Doesn't quite fit.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 21, 2007)

hopefully he changed his will to leave the life insurance money to the kids, not the wife first.


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 21, 2007)

Doubt that he intentionally suicided, but he definately purposely put himself in danger's way more than expected. Basically suicide by cop of sorts, but I would be willing to bet given his mentality that he took alot of motherfuckers with him... I know if I was in the same situation I'd be volunteering for a greenlight mission at that point, I may die and this bullshit will stop, but I'm taking ALOT OF MOFO's with me.

Credit the soldier of his sacrifice, ensure his family is cared for, and that the wife has slingload cut as much as you can. If she wanted to deep dick around on him, then she doesn't deserve a dime as long as you have some say in it.

If UCMJ falls through on Jody, then it's time for some balacalava operations.


----------



## gryfen (Aug 21, 2007)

> took alot of motherfuckers with him...


While he was the jockey on a minigun....No Doubt!


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 21, 2007)

"DRIVER, just pull the hand throttle and buckle the wheel straight ahead, then ditch!"


*adjusts T&E for 50m grazing fire, releases turret lock, hits 2kRPM and starts 180 deg sector clearing to the front"


----------



## gryfen (Aug 21, 2007)

> DRIVER, just pull the hand throttle and buckle the wheel straight ahead


Maybe I'm an asshole, but I have Bon Jovi's "Blaze of Glory" running through my head now.

I still can't believe he was aiming for suicide though....not with the kids okay & the unit backing him.


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 21, 2007)

I was pretty fucked up and pretty much would have done about the same thing with an ex at one point, but the chaplain and my bud's helped me see things in context.  Support is a good thing, and you must always remember bros before ho's. LOL


----------



## gryfen (Aug 21, 2007)

> remember bros before ho's.


Agreed, but a small part of me has to wonder if Marauder just got tired of being hounded for the next episode of 'As The Turret Turns'

13 pages of ideas & discussion in 17 days.  That's what ya call a good turnout.
I just hope none of my soldiers ever has to go through this shit.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 21, 2007)

I'd still do him over with the charges. He's the one who started the whole mess, and now a man is dead.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 21, 2007)

Over the days that follow, the details of Bradley's death emerge.  It seems that he was attached to an ODA that was supporting the conventional operations in and around Najaf (<-- note that's simply "Najaf," not, "the holy city of Najaf" like you see all the time in the newspapers ).  During one period of heavy contact, a Stryker platoon was cut off inside of the great cemetary in Najaf and was on the verge of being overrun.  Bradley's team was the only unit able to respond.  The intent was for the minigun truck and another vehicle to provide supressive fire while the rest of the team maneuvered to extract the remnants of the platoon.  That's not quite how it worked out.

En route to the cemetary, the ODA is ambushed.  An RPG explodes near the convoy, disabling the gun truck, killing two SF Soldiers, and severely wounding Bradley and two other Soldiers.  Bradley remains in the vehicle to provide covering fire while the dead and wounded are evacuated.  It does not take long to get the wounded to safety, and then the rest of the team collapses on the ambush site.  En route, they hear the minigun abruptly fall silent.  Amidst the din of RPG explosions and automatic weapons fire, they hear an M4 fire, first single shot then full-auto.  There are a couple of pops from a pistol, and then one final explosion.  By the time the team gets back, it's all over.  The minigun truck is a smoking ruin.  Bradley is slumped forward in the turret amidst a sea of spent brass.  The turret shield is scarred with multiple hits from small arms.  From the condition of Bradley's body, it's hard to tell what finally killed him.  It's also hard to tell how many of the enemy that Bradley and the ODA killed in and around the ambush site.  The minigun has been fired dry.  Bradley's M4 was jammed, and there were three rounds left in his M9.

The team recovers Bradley's body, secures what weapons and gear from the vehicle that they can, then burn it.  On the way out of the area, the team can hear the unmistakable chat of "MOQ-TA-DA! MOQ-TA-DA!"  The team sergeant calls in an airstrike and the team returns to the FOB with their dead and wounded.     

Everyone in the company is depressed about Bradley's death, and more angry at his wife than ever.  Everyone seems to blame Mrs. Bradley.  As you think about the situation, you have a sinking suspicion.  You visit the S1 shop and find your fears confirmed.  

To add insult to injury, Bradley had not updated his SGLI, so guess who gets his benefits?


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 21, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> This is all I heard.
> 
> Call me when it's time...



had cause for some in the past, let's just say that I have a quicker extraction time than APD has response time LOL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 21, 2007)

Bradley volunteered, but didn't keep the CoC informed - he was wrong, (oddly) in an honorable way.  He was proving to himself that he could do anything.  The sad part is that he was a hero, but he was wrong, as was the SF CoC, for not clearing the volunteer through his CoC.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 21, 2007)

there better be more, or I'm gonna get irate. I'm out of fucking popcorn.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 21, 2007)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> there better be more, or I'm gonna get irate. I'm out of fucking popcorn.


LOL..I second this statement!


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 21, 2007)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> there better be more, or I'm gonna get irate. I'm out of fucking popcorn.




LOL, I am also curious to hear more.  That's one helluva story...


----------



## Olive Drab (Aug 29, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Over the days that follow, the details of Bradley's death emerge.  It seems that he was attached to an ODA that was supporting the conventional operations in and around Najaf (<-- note that's simply "Najaf," not, "the holy city of Najaf" like you see all the time in the newspapers ).  During one period of heavy contact, a Stryker platoon was cut off inside of the great cemetary in Najaf and was on the verge of being overrun.  Bradley's team was the only unit able to respond.  The intent was for the minigun truck and another vehicle to provide supressive fire while the rest of the team maneuvered to extract the remnants of the platoon.  That's not quite how it worked out.
> 
> En route to the cemetary, the ODA is ambushed.  An RPG explodes near the convoy, disabling the gun truck, killing two SF Soldiers, and severely wounding Bradley and two other Soldiers.  Bradley remains in the vehicle to provide covering fire while the dead and wounded are evacuated.  It does not take long to get the wounded to safety, and then the rest of the team collapses on the ambush site.  En route, they hear the minigun abruptly fall silent.  Amidst the din of RPG explosions and automatic weapons fire, they hear an M4 fire, first single shot then full-auto.  There are a couple of pops from a pistol, and then one final explosion.  By the time the team gets back, it's all over.  The minigun truck is a smoking ruin.  Bradley is slumped forward in the turret amidst a sea of spent brass.  The turret shield is scarred with multiple hits from small arms.  From the condition of Bradley's body, it's hard to tell what finally killed him.  It's also hard to tell how many of the enemy that Bradley and the ODA killed in and around the ambush site.  The minigun has been fired dry.  Bradley's M4 was jammed, and there were three rounds left in his M9.
> 
> ...


Is there any more?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 29, 2007)

The good Intel Officer is off doing some officer things, please do not hang up, we are too cheap for hold music, but your calls will be answered in the order in which they were received, we would suggest that you sing your favorite music selections to yourself while holding for the next few days.


----------



## Olive Drab (Aug 29, 2007)

golf with the boss?  reminds me of a story...
CG has us all in a formation and says he will take 10 NCOs to the O club golf course at Bragg, pay for breakfast, lunch and greens fees. Pretty cool deal which set him back probably a grand or more.  Nice gesture showing he was a human and not just a grumpy old man.  The only caveat was you had to be a golfer,on your honor of course.  So 10 of us volunteer, i think one guy played golf before and he wasnt that good.   So the CG has his crew of colonels with him a few holes ahead and we are hacking up chunks of grass (unintentionally because we suck at golf,) quadruple bogeying easy holes, getting scores close to 150 and reenacting the golf course scenes from Navy SEALS!  Good times and the tradition of taking enlisted to golf stopped the day it started ;)
By the way, the pancakes at that place rocked and were only a few $$.


x SF med said:


> The good Intel Officer is off doing some officer things, please do not hang up, we are too cheap for hold music, but your calls will be answered in the order in which they were received, we would suggest that you sing your favorite music selections to yourself while holding for the next few days.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 29, 2007)

Bradley's death hits the company like a sledgehammer.  There are mutterings about how Bradley might still be alive if the Group CSM had allowed him to go home.  Everyone believes that Bradley killed himself because of the situation with his wife.

The Group's rear detachment sends out a casualty assistance team to break the news to Mrs. Bradley.  They try several days without success to find her, then fly out to see Bradley's parents and his two sons.  The unit JAG explains that since Mrs. Bradley was still named as the sole beneficiary at the time of Bradley's death, she gets his SGLI benefits- all $200,000 worth.  There is much speculation in the company as to what she is going to use the money for  .

Based on the eyewitness accounts of the team sergeant and other personnel present at the scene, Bradley is posthumously nominated for the Bronze Star with "V" device (BSMV) for valor.  The Group commander gives his personal assurance that the award will get signed off by the CG.

It's traditional that a member of the unit accompany the body home.  Who do you want to send, and why?


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 29, 2007)

The squad leader, because he's an NCO, and he'll be able to put some more eyes, ears,  and hands on the situation back in the rear.


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 29, 2007)

An officer would be a good choice because that would allow the art 15 stuff to get started, if available.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree, but still chose someone who was close to him. (in theory) that way your intentions are not quite as obvious.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 29, 2007)

Depends, who is the body going to?  Have they found the wife, or is it going to the parents and kids?


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 29, 2007)

If the CI guy isn't decisively engaged... that's another option for being able to find the wife, figure out more about shmedlap, and basically also be able to smooth things over with the family as best as possible...

(provided he is an NCO)


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 29, 2007)

The wife is still listed as the next of kin, so she receives all of his benfits and is responsible for the body.

/////

SSG Rico is the first to volunteer to escort the body home.  In most circumstances this would be a good idea, but First Sergeant shuts it down immediately for a couple of reasons.  First of all, Rico is one of the key leaders of the company, and fighting is still flaring in and around Najaf.  The living need him more than the dead.  Second, and more importantly, Rico seems to be taking Bradley's death kind of hard, almost personally, as if Rico himself was responsible for Bradley's death.  First Sergeant explains privately to you that if Rico were to go home, in short order there would probably be two more corpses (at least Jody and probably Mrs. Bradley) and Rico would be in jail.

As it turns out, a junior NCO in the company receives a Red Cross message and has to return home, so the Group CSM appoints him to escort the body back.  The NCO knew Bradley, and everyone seems comfortable with the arrangement, except for Rico whose temper seems to be getting shorter every day, and whose attitude is becoming dangerously close to insubordinate.  One afternoon the company leadership is in the ops tent making plans for the next day's operation.  As you finish your briefing, as is your habit you go around the room asking for input and questions from your NCOs and junior officers.  When you get to Rico, he makes an uncharacteristically negative and unprofessional comment about the general situation and your leadership in particular.  The comment was so inappropriate, and so untypical of Rico, that everything in the tent stops and all eyes are on him.

The initial shock you feel is replaced by a flash of anger, and you can feel your face turning red.  Before you can respond, First Sergeant grabs Rico by the collar and drags him out of the ops tent.  You and the rest of the troops try to continue mission planning as if nothing had happened.  When they come back a few minutes later, both of them are pretty dusty and scuffed up.  First Sergeant's trousers have a small tear in one knee, and the right side of Rico's face looks like it got rubbed against a rock.  Through the dust on Rico's cheeks you can see the paths that the tears have made down his face.  You don't know for certain what just happened, but you're not naieve either.  You also know that Rico's crying has nothing to do with physical pain.

Rico begins to apologize to you, but you cut him off and extend your hand to him.  With one of your hands in his, and your other hand on his shoulder, you say as sincerely as you can, "It's ok, it's going to be ok.  It's not your fault that Bradley is dead."  Rico's eyes start welling up again, and First Sergeant sends Ricoc out to "check the guard mount" so Rico can get his shit together out of view of the rest of the troops.  You don't ask First Sergeant what just happened, he doesn't tell, and this situation is never mentioned again.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 29, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Rico's eyes start welling up again, and First Sergeant sends Bradley out to "check the guard mount" so Bradley can get his shit together out of view of the rest of the troops.  You don't ask First Sergeant what just happened, he doesn't tell, and this situation is never mentioned again.



You meant Rico...right?


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 29, 2007)

he has to mean Rico. :: munch munch ::  I have trail mix now.....  but keep talking.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Aug 29, 2007)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> he has to mean Rico. :: munch munch ::  I have trail mix now.....  but keep talking.



Seriously!  I get munching, reading, and engrossed... and then.... cliff hanger.

I love this thread. :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 29, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> You meant Rico...right?



Yes, my mistake, sorry.  Where's an editor when I need one?


----------



## medicchick (Aug 29, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Rico's eyes start welling up again, and First Sergeant sends* Bradley* out to "check the guard mount" so Rico can get his shit together out of view of the rest of the troops.  You don't ask First Sergeant what just happened, he doesn't tell, and this situation is never mentioned again.



Still missed one...lol


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 29, 2007)

This is good stuff(cramming sno-caps into face) better than the damn movies!  More more!!


----------



## 104TN (Aug 29, 2007)

Will you wrap this shit up already so I can get on with my homework?


----------



## pardus (Aug 29, 2007)

The butler did it, now go study.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 30, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> The butler did it, now go study.


Nah it was Colonel Mustard in the conservatory with the candlestick!


----------



## pardus (Aug 30, 2007)

I stand corrected


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 7, 2007)

Impatience is rising.  the suspense is killin' me.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 10, 2007)

I let my wife read through this thread last night, I thought she might be interested to read it since she knows the “real” story this case study is based on, and knows a lot of the people involved.  She was like, “wow, this story is a lot more interesting than what really happened.”  ;)

At any rate, she insisted that I quit screwing around and wrap this story up, so here goes… 

/////

Eventually, the uprising in Najaf was put down, with no more losses from the Group.  At the end of it all though, it didn’t seem fair that men like Bradley were now dead, and men like Moqtada al-Sadr still walked the streets of Baghdad with impunity.  It also didn’t seem fair that Bradley was dead and Jody remains unpunished- an injustice compounded by the fact that Mrs. Bradley stands to inherit all of Bradley’s insurance money.

Two weeks after Bradley’s death, the Group begins rotating back home, relieved in place by another Special Forces Group.  First Sergeant was on the torch party coming out to Iraq, arriving nearly a month before everyone else, so you think it’s only fair that you send him on home on the advon party.  There are plenty of things that need to happen before the main body returns home, including planning for the memorial for Bradley and the other Soldiers killed in Najaf.  Days before he gets on the plane to go home, First Sergeant gets an email from Mrs. Bradley.  It’s terribly misspelled and the sentences are rambling and almost incoherent, but the gist of the message seems to be that she’s glad Bradley’s dead, and that she’s gloating about what she’s going to do with all the money she’s going to be getting.  “When I get home, I’m going to kick that stupid cunt right in her…” You cut First Sergeant off and extract a promise from him not to do anything that would jeopardize the Jody investigation.

The trip back home was… eventful.  The C-5 transporting the main body of personnel home was attacked by rocket fire shortly after takeoff.  There were no damage or injuries- at least not from the rockets, but someone observed that the evasive maneuvers of the pilots caused more distress to the passengers than the enemy fire.  As the senior ranking officer on the flight, you are the trip OIC.  On the flight is the main body of your company, part of two ODAs, some Group staff members, and a couple of men wearing civilian clothes and sporting long hair, that no one else on the flight seems to know.  

The C-5 broke down three times en route home, including a hard break in Europe that resulted in an overnight stay.  Predictably, several individuals partook of alcoholic libations in excess, and a series of events that became infamous in Group lore as “The Soul Plane Incident” (AKA “Terminalgate”) occurred, much to your embarrassment.   

After spending every waking moment of the flight from Europe to home station contemplating how many bars you are going to lose from your collar once the Group commander finds out about what happened in Europe, you and the company arrive at home station.  After a mercifully brief customs inspection, the company was released to the flock of families and well-wishers that congregated at the flight line.  At a predesignated time, all of the Soldiers returned to the buses that were waiting to take them to the Group garrison area.  After a sensitive items inventory and a final manifest check, everyone was released on a two-day pass.  A few days of post-redeployment activities after that, and the unit will be released for block leave.  Once block leave is over, the real fun can begin.

The day after you get back though, there’s a very conspicuous email in your inbox from the Group Deputy Commanding Officer (DCO).  In the “subject” line of the  email, it says only, “See me.  Now.”  There are no words in the body of the email.  You know immediately what this is about- Soul Plane.  

Stories about the DCO’s combat valor and leadership abilities are as famous within the Group as his ass-chewing ability.  For an officer, having to go see the DCO when you know you’ve fucked up is just as bad as having to go see the Group CSM for enlisted and NCOs.  Sitting at your office, you try to mentally prepare yourself for what you know is coming.  The worst part is the uncertainty.  You’ve had several dealings with the DCO in the past, which have up to this point been very cordial.  You wonder what’s going to happen when you walk into the DCO’s office on your own.

Although you don’t tell anyone about the DCO’s email and your pending ass chewing, First Sergeant finds out somehow and insists on coming with you, even though he had nothing to do with what happened in Europe, and wasn’t even on the flight, having come back on the advance party to make the arrangements for Bradley’s memorial ceremony, which is scheduled to occur the day after the Group returns from block leave..

On the way over to the DCO’s office, your mind races.  The things that happened in Europe were pretty bad.  Some of them were downright comical- at least they are in hindsight.  

So what’s it going to be?  A counseling statement, a letter of reprimand… surely not a relief for cause?  Although you personally had no involvement in any of the incidents that happened, as the senior officer present and the trip lead, you were responsible.  Your name is on the blame line.

You are very grateful that First Sergeant is coming with you and you don’t have to face the wrath of the DCO on your own.  First Sergeant doesn’t seem nearly as concerned about this as you are.  Whereas you are taking your time walking through the Group Headquarters building and getting to the DCO’s office, First Sergeant seems almost… enthusiastic.  “Come on sir, it’s not gonna be that bad.  Worst that can happen is that he’ll shitcan you on the spot and send you back to Mother Green.” (the conventional Army). Somehow, that doesn’t seem very reassuring to you but it brings a smile to your face to hear it nonetheless.

Arriving outside the DCO’s office, you take a deep breath and pound twice on the door.  He instructs you to enter.  He returns your salutes but does not instruct you to relax from the position of attention.  He also does not move to close the door, which means everyone in the building is about to hear you get your ass chewed.

The DCO cocks his head to the side and looks at First Sergeant.  He asks rhetorically why you brought your first sergeant with you when the email specified for you to come alone.  He tells First Sergeant to leave.  First Sergeant refuses.  To your enormous relief the DCO decides to let both of you get your asses chewed together.

The DCO likes to punctuate the highlights of his little talk with you by gesturing with his right index finger.  The only problem is, he lost most of that finger in Afghanistan, and can only point with the nub.  You remember hearing that the DCO is extremely sensitive about the finger, which is why it’s curious to you that he keeps sticking it in your face while he’s talking.  When he sticks that finger in your face to make a point, it’s all you can do not to stare at it.  

Although it’s over relatively soon, you know that this is the worst ass chewing you ever received in your life.  When he’s done with you, the DCO launches into the First Sergeant.  The DCO wonders loudly how any First Sergeant could allow his CO to be so fucked up.  He inquires what kind of First Sergeant has the type of company where discipline could break down so easily.  He does everything he can, but First Sergeant refuses to be rattled, answering only with “yes sir,” “no sir,” or “I don’t know, sir.” 

Eventually, the ass chewing is over and you are both kicked out of the office.  You’re not certain, but you’re pretty sure that you get to keep your job, so long as there are no more repeats of Soul Plane.

As you walk out of the DCO’s office, First Sergeant whispers, “Sir, I think the DCO was pissed about something... but I couldn’t quite _put my finger on it_.”  You almost choke thinking about what the DCO would do to the two of you if he overhead you making fun of his missing finger.  Passing the staff duty desk, the NCO of the day (having heard every word of the ass-chewing through the DCO’s paper-thin walls and the wide-open door) looks up at you and gives you a wink of support.  

On the ride back over to the company area, you feel enormous relief that the Soul Plane incident is over and you can move on with post-deployment recovery.  Later that afternoon, you administer some ass chewings of your own to the Soul Plane offenders in the company, then First Sergeant declares “NCO business” and  takes over.  You and the rest of the company take some well-deserved block leave.

First Sergeant stayed local during block leave so he could make the arrangements for Bradley’s memorial ceremony.  When you returned from block leave, First Sergeant and Rico had already pinpointed Jody’s unit and had a couple of likely locations for where Jody and Mrs. Bradley are staying.  The plan is for you and First Sergeant to head over to Jody’s unit once the memorial ceremony is over, and to have a sit-down with Jody’s chain of command.  

Within Jody’s chain of command, who should you talk to, and why?


----------



## EATIII (Sep 10, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> You speak to your peer in that unit. (Not that anyone there in LEGO-LAND rates as a "peer" to you...) If you're the C.O., you speak to Jodi's C.O... If the your First-Shirt goes, he speaks to their First-Shirt...



WORD!


----------



## x SF med (Sep 10, 2007)

I'd say you and the Top go over and talk to Jody's CO and TOP - let them know that SF NCO's and Officers work together, and encourage them to do the same.  Plus, it keeps the story 100% straight on both sides of the house.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone watch the Chappelle show?

"WRAP-IT-UP!"


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 10, 2007)

CO and top, let the games begin.


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2007)

Mara, Didn't your wife give you explicit instructions to stop screwing around!? 

GET ON WITH IT!!

lol


----------



## AWP (Sep 10, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Mara, Didn't your wife give you explicit instructions to stop screwing around!?
> 
> GET ON WITH IT!!
> 
> lol



So did Rick. Maybe they are one and the same?


----------



## pardus (Sep 10, 2007)

You have a point....


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is one helluva thread Sir!!


----------



## 104TN (Sep 10, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> So did Rick. Maybe they are one and the same?



Only in that we both hate him.


----------



## EATIII (Sep 10, 2007)

Come on Finish this! you do know you can start a new story (case study)


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Sep 19, 2007)

whatever happened to the gal's brain tumor?


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2007)

I hate to Dave Chappelle you, but wrap it up!


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 22, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> I hate to Dave Chappelle you, but wrap it up!



I concur..Get on with with will ya!!!!


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 25, 2007)

One good thing about getting the ass chewing out of the way is that it’s not hanging over your head during block leave. A week later you’re back at work. By now the company has deployed so many times that recovery operations are just another battle drill. The company functions largely on autopilot, with the company-level leadership putting out general guidance and the junior leadership making things happen. Priority of work is accountability and recovery of company equipment, catching up on administrative items such as evaluation reports and awards, and physical training. And, of course, getting Jody.

The day after block leave ends, the Group holds a belated memorial ceremony for Bradley and the four SF Soldiers killed in Najaf. The ceremony takes place at the aptly-named Memorial Chapel, just down the street from the Group headquarters. Your “important-but-not-quite-the-guests-of-honor” status lands you and your first sergeant in the second row, behind the command group, the families, and the guests of honor. The military members present are resplendent in their dress green uniforms. First Sergeant makes the observation that the Group Sergeant Major’s ribbon rack is so large that it should say “see continuation sheet.”

On a little platform at the front of the chapel are three M4s, bayonets fixed, pointed muzzle-down behind three pairs of desert boots. Dog tags are draped from the pistol grips and over the carrying handles. Green berets rest on the butts of two of the weapons, and a maroon beret- Bradley’s beret- rests on the third. Just after the Group Chaplain begins to give the invocation for the ceremony, a young Soldier serving as an usher escorts a young woman up to the front row. It takes a minute for the recognition to kick in- it’s Mrs. Bradley.

The Group CSM conducts the “Last Roll Call,” a deeply moving ceremony in which the names of the fallen are called out, but of course they cannot respond. Although you know they’re coming, the first volley of the party firing the salute outside still startles you. It startles some of the family members of the fallen so much that they begin to cry. The haunting strains Taps resonate through the chapel, accompanied by muted sobs. As the ceremony concludes, Mrs. Bradley is ushered out of the chapel. When you finally make your way out, you see her standing pretty much by herself beside the street.

Should you try to confront Mrs. Bradley?


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 25, 2007)

I would make eye contact, giving her a look that lets her know she's at fault, and walk off.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 26, 2007)

my better judgement says now is not the time.


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2007)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> my better judgement says now is not the time.



Agreed


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 26, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> *PUNCH THE BITCH IN HER COCK HOLSTER! *
> 
> [Oops, the inter dialog somehow oozed out into type...]
> 
> I would look at her, make eye contact for a sustained moment and then slowly look away with a slight disgusted smirk on your face as to show her that you know who she is and you know what she has done. Let the bitch stew a little...



That's pretty much what I wanted to say.


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm thinking that while she had an affair and even rubbed her husband's nose in it, she never intended on him being killed.  
She probably feels more guilty than you can imagine.  
Getting dirty looks at the funeral is really horrible.  :2c:


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 26, 2007)

Probably why it should be done then. 

But then, I'm a dick.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 26, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Agreed



X3..


----------



## 104TN (Sep 26, 2007)

This is just me, but if I ever loved a woman enough to put  a ring on her finger, cheating on would be the same as pulling the trigger. She's to blame.


----------



## Max Power (Sep 26, 2007)

rick said:


> This is just me, but if I ever loved a woman enough to put  a ring on her finger, cheating on would be the same as pulling the trigger. She's to blame.



Yep.

Marauder06, please hurry up...  This has got to be the longest, most drawn out story ever...


----------



## 104TN (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone ever see Lamb Chop's Play Along?

This is the thread that doesn't end...


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 26, 2007)

rick said:


> Anyone ever see Lamb Chop's Play Along?
> 
> This is the thread that doesn't end...



Thanks, now_ that's_ stuck in my head. :doh:

This is the song that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend.  
Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was 
and they'll continue singing it forever just because 
this is the song that doesn't end.....


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 26, 2007)

Ask her if her tumor is malignant yet


----------



## pardus (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes it is and MORE!


----------



## Totentanz (Sep 26, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> *PUNCH THE BITCH IN HER COCK HOLSTER! *
> 
> [Oops, the inter dialog somehow oozed out into type...]
> 
> I would look at her, make eye contact for a sustained moment and then slowly look away with a slight disgusted smirk on your face as to show her that you know who she is and you know what she has done. Let the bitch stew a little...





			
				Eyes said:
			
		

> ...and yet, well deserved. :2c:



Amen to both, harsh as it may sound.  You reap what you sow, and after what she did, dirty looks hardly rate, IMO.

Definitely wouldn't make any verbal contact with her, though.  There's really no need as far as I can tell, and it would just lead to a bad situation. :2c:


----------



## x SF med (Sep 26, 2007)

Ignore her at the funeral - she'll get noticed pretty soon, when they do the insurance investigation and her complicity in the initial financial issues is brought to light.

Let her stew, and then let her hook up with her new boyfriend who doesn't seem to  have a lot of his own money...


----------



## gryfen (Sep 26, 2007)

> 1-She probably feels more guilty than you can imagine.
> 2-Getting dirty looks at the funeral is really horrible. :2c:


1-Don't Care
2-I wouldn't give her any looks.  Don't care if others maddog her or not.  It's their time to waste.

Only thing I'd worry about is the kids.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 27, 2007)

First Sergeant joins you as you are standing outside of the chapel mulling over your options.  First Sergeant follows the direction of your stare, and sees Mrs. Bradley.  He gives you a little nudge and inclines his head in her direction.  That’s all the confirmation you needed to convince you that you should take this opportunity to chat with Mrs. Bradley.  

She continues to stand by the curb as you approach, it’s clear she’s waiting for a ride.  You call her name, “Brenda?” and she turns to face you, startled.  It takes a moment for recognition to sit it, then her face brightens.  She seems genuinely happy to see you, which is odd since she has to know you consider her a faithless slut and would like nothing better in that instant than to punch her square in the throat and send her lover to jail.  She goes to hug you, a gesture you skillfully and tactfully parry.  

You make small talk with her, trying to elicit any useful information about Jody.  You notice that when she talks, it seems like half her face doesn’t move.  It was almost like she had a marble clenched in her left jaw.  Her overall appearance is disheveled and unkempt, not at all what you remember from your contact with her in the past when she always seemed poised and well-put together.  You wonder subconsciously if she’s high.  Something is definitely wrong with this woman.  You ask her if she’s waiting on someone.  

“Yes, my new boyfriend,” she says, with a smile that is completely without either malice or shame.  As if she hadn’t just attended the memorial ceremony for the husband she was cheating on with this boyfriend.  

“Really?  I’d just LOVE to meet him,” you say, with your best fake smile.  “I’m sure First Sergeant would as well.”

“Yeah, OK, in fact here he is now,” she says.  A small red older-model sportscar pulls up to the curb.  You open the door for Mrs. Bradley and she climbs in.  Holding the door open, you lean down into the passenger compartment so that you can get a good look at the driver, and he can get a good look at you.  “Hi,” you say, “I’ve been looking forward to meeting you for a long time.”  She looks over to the driver and says, “Gary, this is Captain Faith, one of the Army guys I was telling you about.”  At the mention of your name, you expect to see… something.  Some twinge of recognition, a flash of fear, some type of reaction.  Instead, the driver reaches over and sticks out his hand.  “Hey, great to meet you, Brenda has told me a lot about you.  My name’s Gary.”

So, this is Jody.  He doesn’t look anything like what you expected.  You expected someone young and dumb, a bully who would probably pee his pants when you finally tracked him down.  This guy doesn’t look like any of the above.  This guy is probably in his early 30s, well dressed, seems intelligent enough and has a firm handshake.  Moreover, he has a well-groomed goatee, something that you weren’t expecting someone in the Army to have.

“Your name’s Gary?  Are you sure I shouldn’t call you… Jody?” you inquire accusingly.

Gary gives you a confused look.  There’s a honk from behind the red sportscar.  “Hey man, I’m holding up traffic,” Gary says.  “Nice to have met you.”  

“Yeah, you too, I’m sure we’ll meet again real soon.”  You close the passenger-side door and the red sportscar disappears into traffic.

First Sergeant walks off as they drive away.  “Sir, wasn’t that Jody?  Why’d you let him go?  We could have given him a summarized ass whipping right here on the spot, and probably could have got some Green Beanies to help hold him down.”  

“I’m not sure… something’s not right here,” you reply.  “I’m more confused now about this whole situation than when we were back in Iraq.  We’re going to get something to eat, and then we’re going to see Jody’s chain of command and get this thing un-fucked.”


----------



## pardus (Sep 27, 2007)

Mara I'm just going to say right now, if you make us wait too long for the next part....


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 27, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Mara I'm just going to say right now, if you make us wait too long for the next part....


 
I'll second this thought! 

Officers... They never give ya the whole op order at one time! 

LL


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> I'll second this thought!
> 
> Officers... They never give ya the whole op order at one time!
> 
> LL



I concour..C'mon  Na Hoiffigi!!








(I'm standing to attention)


----------



## 104TN (Sep 27, 2007)

C, I've never told anyone that's bought me booze that I hate them before. You're well on your way to being the first.


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2007)

How about "Case Study #3: The Overly Loyal Readers Who Refused to Stop Reading Case Study #2 No Matter How Drawn Out Marauder Made It"?


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2007)

rick said:


> C, I've never told anyone that's bought me booze that I hate them before. You're well on your way to being the first.




Who you talkin about willis??


----------



## pardus (Sep 27, 2007)

Not you ya drunk Irishman, you'd be P for Potato munching Paddy


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Who you talkin about willis??



Marauder.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 27, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Not you ya drunk Irishman, you'd be P for Potato munching Paddy


LMFAO T.  
Hurry Up Mara..the suspense is just killing me!!


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> Marauder.



Don't mind the paronoid drunk paddy sitting in the cornor

(I am drunk)

Myself and T are a double act












(still standing at attention)  :)


----------



## 104TN (Sep 27, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> (still standing at attention)  :)



Whiskey deek ehh?

Are we there yet?


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 27, 2007)

rick said:


> Whiskey deek ehh?
> 
> Are we there yet?




Nop, But if Na Hoiffigi would hurry up I might!!  lol


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm thinking the brain tumor has affected her more than anyone can guess...Gary is probably not her b/f nor is he Jody.  I wonder if, in an altered state caused by the brain tumor, she wrote those emails herself and made it all up...


----------



## gryfen (Sep 27, 2007)

> I wonder if, in an altered state caused by the brain tumor, she wrote those emails herself and made it all up...


Possible.  And worth looking into.  But I've been getting pretty cynical about the cruel shit people can do to their spouses.  An altered state that left her beyond reason or controll of her actions would not be my first idea.


----------



## pardus (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd be surprised if that guy was Jody.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 27, 2007)

gryfen said:


> But I've been getting pretty cynical about the cruel shit people can do to their spouses.



Oh I agree, a comment I made about that in a thread long ago prompted this Case Study.  But an advanced brain tumor can make people be out of their mind, so to speak...


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 28, 2007)

gryfen said:


> Possible.  And worth looking into.  But I've been getting pretty cynical about the cruel shit people can do to their spouses.  An altered state that left her beyond reason or controll of her actions would not be my first idea.




you and me both.  i don't think this guy has any clue what's been happening, nor do i think he's in the Army.  he might WORK for the Army, but there's something else going on.  I think she's been playing the field more heavily than anyone realizes.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 28, 2007)

Wouldn't it be more like signs of a stroke rather than a tumour? 

Unless the tumour blew up in head or something, causing a stroke?


----------



## gryfen (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sure the docs'll dogpile me if I'm wrong:

A tumor can put pressure on surrounding areas of the brain.  This can damage those areas....presumably it could present as stroke - like symptoms.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds right, but Doc Doom is the brain surgeon.  (or, at least, an MD...)


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2007)

*The Grand Ending You've All Been Waiting For*



Freefalling said:


> How about "Case Study #3: The Overly Loyal Readers Who Refused to Stop Reading Case Study #2 No Matter How Drawn Out Marauder Made It"?



For Freefalling:

Jody and Mrs. Bradley drive off into the sunset, never to be seen again.  They live happily ever after.

The end.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 28, 2007)

I fuckin' hate you!

Really.


----------



## Crusader74 (Sep 28, 2007)

Get Typing!!!!.....lol


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2007)

rick said:


> I fuckin' hate you!
> 
> Really.



Want me to ban him?


----------



## 104TN (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll send you a bottle of Crown if you do.


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2007)

Someone start a poll to ban Mara!


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you ban me, you'll never find out whether or not Jody got what he had comin'  ;)

/////

After lunch you drive over to the airfield to try to track down Jody’s chain of command.  You know generally where his battalion is, and you think you’ve got a good read on which company.  It doesn’t take long to locate the place you think Jody works.  You find a place to park and you and First Sergeant, still in your dress greens from this morning’s ceremony, don your maroon berets and walk across the parking lot.

The company headquarters looks like a ghost town.  It takes a while to find the company orderly, who is so absorbed with the Playstation console he’s holding that you have to clear your throat to get his attention.  

“Uh, yes sir?”  he asks, embarrassed.  

“Captain Faith and First Sergeant Reynolds to see the company commander,” you reply.

“I’m sorry sir, but the company just got back from Iraq and is on block leave for the rest of the month.”

“Who’s in charge around here?” you ask, hoping it’s not this clown.

“Sir, Master Sergeant Elliot is our rear-detachment Sergeant Major.  His office is just down the hall,” the orderly says.

“Then I guess he’ll have to do.  I want to leave a note for the commander.”  You write out a brief note for the company commander, explaining who you are and asking him to call you at his earliest opportunity.  “Make sure he gets this.”

It’s a short walk down the hallway to the Sergeant Major’s office.  First Sergeant whispers, “Sir, this is NCO business.  I’ve got this one.”  You nod in agreement.

The door to the Sergeant Major’s office is closed.  First Sergeant knocks three times, but there is no immediate response.  He knocks again.  

“Come in,” an exasperated voice sounds from inside the room.

When you and First Sergeant enter the room, you know this isn’t likely to go well.  The office gives an impression of disorganization.  Paperwork is piled on the desk, in no seeming order.  The room reeks of cigarette smoke.  First Sergeant makes the introductions, but the Sergeant Major makes no effort to stand, and does not extend a hand to either of you, and he doesn’t offer you a seat.  He doesn’t look at all happy to see you, almost like you’re an interruption into his day.  He peers up at you from over his reading glasses.  The sports page from today’s newspaper is open on the desk, and a half-eaten Burger King sandwich rests on top of the pile.  Even seated, you can tell he must be overweight.

First Sergeant does a great job of summarizing the salient facts of the situation.  In very short order he has laid out exactly what the problem is with Jody.  When he’s done, the Sergeant Major leans his considerable bulk back in his chair and puts his hands behind his head.  When he does that, you notice that he is not wearing a combat patch.

“So?” he asks.

“What do you mean, ‘so’ Sergeant Major?”  First Sergeant asks, incredulous.  “I just told you that one of your guys has committed adultery, disrespected a commissioned officer, disobeyed a lawful order, and acted in an unbecoming manner.  

“Yeah, so what?” said the Sergeant Major challengingly, leading forward across the desk.  “You people do it all the time.  You’re always disobeying orders, disrespecting superior NCOs, and ESPECIALLY committing adultery.  And every time one of you Special Forces types gets into trouble, the while thing gets swept under the rug.”

“You SF guys think you can just come in here and tell me what to do in my own office?” he continues, “You guys can’t even wear your hats to walk from the parking lot into the PX, and you expect me to do something based on your say-so.”

You and First Sergeant exchange “What the fuck?” looks.  Almost subconsciously, you glance down at the maroon beret in your lap.  Not that it matters, but you’re quite sure it was on your head when you and First Sergeant crossed the parking lot.  You sigh and think it would be useless to explain to the Sergeant Major that, while you are indeed in a Special Forces unit, you are not, in fact, “Special Forces.”  You also resist the urge to explain to the Sergeant Major that, as an NCO, he doesn’t have the authority to “give one of his Soldiers an Article-15,” even if he wanted to.  

NCO business or not, this situation is starting to get away from the two of you.  “Look Sergeant Major, we’re not trying to tell you or anyone else what to do,” you say gently, attempting to defuse the situation.  “I can’t help anything that has happened in the past.  I understand where you’re coming from, it does seem like the team guys can do anything they want.  I’ve been there.  But we’re not team guys, we’re just guys like you, and we’re asking for your help to make right a wrong that has been done to one of our guys.  One of our guys who’s dead now.”

“Well, you’re just going to have to tell someone who gives a shit,” he says, “Sir,” he tosses in, almost as an afterthought.  The way he says “sir” has a condescending ring to it.  You feel your face flush in that familiar manner that happens when you’re about to explode.

With that last comment, First Sergeant bristles.  “What’s with the hostility Sergeant Major, did some team guy stick his little green beenie in your old lady or something?”  First Sergeant totally meant it as a joke to help break the ice, but judging from the expression on the First Sergeant’s face, that specific circumstance, or something very close to it, is exactly what happened.  The Sergeant Major’s face purples and swells, and in a very loud and impolite way, the two of you are invited to excuse yourselves from the Sergeant Major’s office and out of the headquarters building.  Back in your vehicle, you get behind the wheel and First Sergeant climbs in the passenger side.  Before you crank the ignition, you swing your head over to him.  “What?”  he asks with feigned indignation, as if he didn’t know.  “How was I supposed to know that a bunch of team guys ran a train on his old lady?”  

“First Sergeant, when this is all over I’m going to introduce you to two of my favorite people, Mr. Tact and Mr. Rapport,” you say.  “Never heard of them,” he responds.  You both laugh as you drive away.

When you get back to the office, there are three messages on your answering machine.  The only one of interest was from Jody’s company commander, Captain Cho.  You listen to the message as you change out of your dress uniform.

“Captain Faith, this is Captain Cho, Specialist Schum’s company commander.  I got your message and I’m returning your call.  Please call me back at your earliest convenience.  My number is…”

When you’re done changing, you call Captain Cho.  He answers on the second ring.  You put it on speakerphone so First Sergeant can listen in as well.  You introduce yourself, and briefly explain why you’re looking for Schum.

“Well, I can’t say I’m surprised by any of this.  Schum isn’t exactly a model Soldier,” says Cho.  “He’s been in and out of trouble for a while now, we know he’s dirty but it’s never been anything we can really nail him with.  If we’re able to substantiate the issues you’ve raised, we will prosecute him under the UCMJ.”

“Yeah, Captain Cho, about that.  We had a talk with your rear-det sergeant major today, and I don’t think he’s going to be too interested in pursuing charges,” you say, recalling this afternoon’s visit.

“Please, call me Kevin,”  he responds, “That’s probably true, but fortunately for all of us Master Sergeant Elliot does not control the UCMJ process in my company.  Come on over and we’ll talk about it.”  This day is getting better and better.

“Let me ask you a question, Kevin, is Schum about… 5’11”, mid-30’s, with green eyes and a goatee, drives an older red Mustang?” you ask, describing the man who introduced himself to you as “Gary.”

“Nope,  he’s about 20 years old, brown hair and eyes, about 5’8”, and doesn’t have a car.  But now that I think about it, he’s been driving around a white Corolla with Hawaii plates.  Are you sure you have the right guy?”   

“Bradley’s car,” First Sergeant mouths from across the room.

“Yep.  We’re sure.”

“OK, I’ve got a pile of paperwork on my desk that it’s going to take me a while to sort through, and I’m sure that my first sergeant is going to want to hear what you have to say as well.  Can we get together here in my office at say… 1600 today?”  he asks.

“That sounds good.  We’ll get all of the paperwork together and bring it over for you two to look at.”

“Sounds good, see you then.”

“Hm, wasn’t expecting that,” you say as you hang up the phone.  “First Sergeant, let’s go for a ride.”


----------



## x SF med (Sep 28, 2007)

Mara - you aren't Dickens and you don't get paid by the word or for increasing readership...  pull the friggin trigger already, Sir.

Oh, how did the rear det SGM become a MSG?  Did he get demoted in the 15 minutes from the fracas to the office?


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ref. the Sergeant Major... he's holding the position as a MSG, the same way an acting First Sergeant can be an E7.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Sep 28, 2007)

and the plot thickens.....


----------



## EATIII (Sep 28, 2007)

screw the Ban thread (polls have been wrong before) Just Ban him if we dont get this over with!


----------



## tova (Sep 28, 2007)

Please don't ban him just yet - I'm behind in reading up on this soap opera and need to catch up to speed :) Sides, I wanna find out how it ends....


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Tova... I wonder if it's possible to set up this thread to only give access to the people who _aren't _giving me shit about wrapping it up


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 28, 2007)

she'd be the only one reading it then. ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2007)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> she'd be the only one reading it then. ;)



So true... so true...


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 28, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Thank you Tova... I wonder if it's possible to set up this thread to only give access to the people who _aren't _giving me shit about wrapping it up



You could just PM the rest of the story to those of us who appreciate you, and leave the rest of 'em hanging.


----------



## pardus (Sep 28, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> You could just PM the rest of the story to those of us who appreciate you, and leave the rest of 'em hanging.



Quiet you! we have to keep pressure on the officers or nothing will ever get done!


----------



## EATIII (Sep 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Quiet you! we have to keep pressure on the officers or nothing will ever get done!



shove off, you have done a world of good in two diffrent Ao's;)


----------



## tova (Sep 28, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> You could just PM the rest of the story to those of us who appreciate you, and leave the rest of 'em hanging.



Better yet - blog it


----------



## x SF med (Sep 29, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Ref. the Sergeant Major... he's holding the position as a MSG, the same way an acting First Sergeant can be an E7.



Roger that, Sir - not clear in the post.


----------



## cb88 (Sep 29, 2007)

*sigh* I just read through 24 pages, having just discovered this thread.  I was thinking, "alright...I'm cool, I can just come in and read it all at once and not have the anticipation of waiting to read the end...." 


WTF?!?!  24 pages in ONE sitting and I STILL am left hanging!!!:uhh:


I'm going to bed....maybe there will be an ending tomorrow.


----------



## pardus (Sep 29, 2007)

cb88 said:


> maybe there will be an ending tomorrow.



BWAHAHAHA 

Nice one!


----------



## cb88 (Sep 29, 2007)

After mulling this over, let me reflect on this before the next chapter in the tale...

1) The wife _apparently_ did send an email that said she was glad he was dead and how she was going to spend the money.

2) The Jody is driving Bradley's car.  

3) The emails came from the Bradley home.

4) Mrs. Bradley did drop the kids off and was caught cheating on the answering machine.

5) Mrs. Bradley did write this Jody a check after the account was closed (she may not have had a clue this account was closed).

6) She shows up to the memorial service with a new boyfriend totally clueless.  

Is it possible that the guy who they "think" is the Jody is actually some dumbass who Mrs. Bradley asked to house sit whle she was off playing with her new boyfriend?  The check was forged by this guy they think is the Jody and this dumbass driving Bradley's car is fucking with him on email via his computer while he has free rain of his house because he's just a cruel dumbass who has been f-d over like his MSG?  Or maybe it's the MSG that is coming over with this dumbass who is f-ing with him?  

I'm not saying Mrs. Bradley isn't cheating, but I think the guy in the aviation wing (I think that's what you said) is just some loser who is staying at his house or has access to his house for other reasons.  It is possible that Mrs. Bradley, while a cheater and still a skank, is/was totally unaware the rest of this was going on. 

Those are just my observations from reading this all in one sitting.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 29, 2007)

cb88 said:


> *sigh* I just read through 24 pages, having just discovered this thread.  I was thinking, "alright...I'm cool, I can just come in and read it all at once and not have the anticipation of waiting to read the end...."
> 
> 
> WTF?!?!  24 pages in ONE sitting and I STILL am left hanging!!!:uhh:
> ...



Yeah, right - Mara is an intel officer - he's just messing with our collective psyche - and taking notes, and sending those notes to the guys in the black helicopters.  Jeez, woman - haven't you figured that out yet?:doh:


----------



## cb88 (Sep 29, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Yeah, right - Mara is an intel officer - he's just messing with our collective psyche - and taking notes, and sending those notes to the guys in the black helicopters.  Jeez, woman - haven't you figured that out yet?:doh:



I've actually known a couple intel officers...lol....I do realize that's a possibility, but I like being a "test subject"...it gives me a vantage poin where I can mess with THEIR heads. 

I had to do an ink blot test once as part of a full eval....I told the test giver that one of the ink blots looked like Bill the Cat (you know, the dead cat from Bloom County).  He's like "who is Bill the Cat"...then I had to explain the whole thing to him.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 29, 2007)

cb88 said:


> I've actually known a couple intel officers...lol....I do realize that's a possibility, but I like being a "test subject"...it gives me a vantage poin where I can mess with THEIR heads.
> 
> I had to do an ink blot test once as part of a full eval....I told the test giver that one of the ink blots looked like Bill the Cat (you know, the dead cat from Bloom County).  He's like "who is Bill the Cat"...then I had to explain the whole thing to him.




Bill the Cat is a god, and a rocker - Billy and the Boingers were THE Band!

AAAAAAck!


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 29, 2007)

Bill for President!

LL


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 29, 2007)

Bill is DEAD??!!?!!   






I really wish I was kidding.  all this time, thought Opus and bill were the coolest cartoons ever....  and I didn't know Bill was dead.    I feel lied to.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 29, 2007)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> Bill is DEAD??!!?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
?!?!?!?!?!!?!?




Bill isn't dead! :doh:




He has just transsubstantiated!

Jeezzz... Don't cha know nuthin'? 

LL


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 29, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> ?!?!?!?!?!!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um, no.....   that's why I was all sad when someone said he was dead.  so he'd not dead?  I'M CONFUSED!!!  did the great Troll Master raise him or something!!  THE PADAWAN IS BEFUDDLED!!!  I suppose i should put down my hookah for a bit.....


----------



## tova (Sep 29, 2007)

cb88 said:


> *sigh* I just read through 24 pages, having just discovered this thread.  I was thinking, "alright...I'm cool, I can just come in and read it all at once and not have the anticipation of waiting to read the end...."
> 
> 
> WTF?!?!  24 pages in ONE sitting and I STILL am left hanging!!!:uhh:
> ...



Not likely ;)


----------



## cb88 (Sep 29, 2007)

tova said:


> Not likely ;)



This is about as aggrivating as having to wait all summer to see who shot JR!!!! >:{


----------



## tova (Sep 29, 2007)

cb88 said:


> This is about as aggrivating as having to wait all summer to see who shot JR!!!! >:{



I think it's kinda cool actually - sort of how the old Sherlock Holmes stories were first published - a bit at a time....:)


----------



## gryfen (Sep 29, 2007)

I voted for flogging, and would like to do the honors.

I'll be back in country August '08.

_Edit to add:

Damn, forgot about my Av-A-Tar. Just for the record, Sir, I didn't mean flog you in a sexual manner.  Please finish the danged story already!  I've got some more Harry Potter books I need to get to. :) _


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 30, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Roger that, Sir - not clear in the post.



Yeah, I should have specified.


----------



## Mav (Sep 30, 2007)

I feel like I'm in a never-ending "Choose Your Own Adventure" Book :S


----------



## x SF med (Sep 30, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, I should have specified.



Bill the Cat never specifies.  Why should you?


----------



## cb88 (Sep 30, 2007)

And still we wait. 

_*SIGH*_



(for those of you men that aren't familiar wit it, that is one of those loud overly exaggerated just to make sure you heard it sighs. :cool:


----------



## 104TN (Sep 30, 2007)

cb88 said:


> And still we wait.
> 
> _*SIGH*_
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, did you say something? I was staring at your chest.


----------



## DDSSDV (Oct 1, 2007)

rick said:


> I'm sorry, did you say something? I was staring at your chest.




Did you see the image of the Mother Mary too?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 6, 2007)

Stepping into CPT Cho’s office, you know that this experience is going to be different.  Just walking into this office is a figurative and literal breath of fresh air after your experience earlier in the day with Master Sergeant Elliot.  The blinds are open, allowing in sunlight; the desk and office are tidy; it even smells nice.  When you walk in, CPT Cho smiles and stands up to shake hands with you.  He offers you his hand, and then a seat in one of the two chairs in front of his desk.

After exchanging pleasantries with CPT Cho, you get straight to the point.  As quickly as you can, but with as much detail as you think he needs, you begin explaining the situation.  As you talk, Cho doesn’t look pleased, but you know that’s it’s because of Schum, not because of you.  About five minutes into the conversation, he stop you.  

“I’m sorry to interrupt, but I think this is something that my first sergeant is going to want to hear.  He’s on leave, but he lives on post and can be here pretty quickly.”  Cho picks up the phone.  When he hangs up, he has a smile on his face.

“Turns out, my first sergeant was already here on post, supervising extra duty for some of our problem children.  Want to take a guess who one of them is?”

It’s not long before Cho’s first sergeant shows up.  Just like Cho, you like First Sergeant Jones immediately.  He’s tall, looks fit, and has a great personality.  He talks very loudly, a trait you suspect is a result of hearing loss from working for so long in Aviation. 

“This is about your favorite Soldier,” Cho begins.

“Schum?”  Jones inquires.  The way he says “Schum” makes it sound like “scum.”  “I have that turd outside right now edging the sidewalk with his e-tool for some stupid shit he pulled earlier this week.  What did he do this time?”

You and First Sergeant take turns filling Cho and Jones in on the details of the situation with Schum.  Cho and Jones ask the occasional question, but for the most part they let you and First Sergeant talk.  When you finish, Jones leans back in his chair.

“I’d like to punch that little shitbag right in the throat,” he says.  You can’t help but smile; that’s exactly what First Sergeant would say if the situation was reversed.

“OK sir,” says Jones, looking at Cho.  “He’s got 20 minutes left on his extra duty.  If you want, I can bring him in here to meet these gentlemen,” he gestures towards you and First Sergeant.  Cho looks at you.

“It’s up to you.”

1)  do you want to have the confrontation with Jody now?
2)  what are you going to say/do when you’re finally face to face with him?


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 6, 2007)

I swear to God Mara!!! :doh: 
Would you put us out of our misery already???


----------



## cb88 (Oct 6, 2007)

:uhh:  I agree with Ex...LOL  I feel like a crack addict being strung out!  (not that I would know what that feels like...just saying) 

Not having served this is a tough one for protocal, but I'm all about resolving things on the spot, so I'd probably say bring the littl f-er in. I would start by confronting him with all of the evidence and what you know and how your mind has filled in the details (CSI style....mix a little NY 'tude with Miami ominiously patient/quiet and Grisom style) and see if he cracks and fesses up.  But, maybe I've been watching too much CSI. :uhh:


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 6, 2007)

I want to say yes.  but unless you have all of your documents, I.E. the emails and bank statements, it's going to be more difficult to assault him in a logical, coherent manner.  so if you don't have that shit with you,  I'd wait.  as for what to say.... "So YOU are the group, huh?  and here I always thought that title belonged to my CSM."


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 6, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> ...
> 1) do you want to have the confrontation with Jody now?
> 2) what are you going to say/do when you’re finally face to face with him?


 


HeloMedic1171 said:


> I want to say yes. but unless you have all of your documents, I.E. the emails and bank statements, it's going to be more difficult to assault him in a logical, coherent manner. so if you don't have that shit with you, I'd wait...


 
I'd also want my top in there with me.  There are things the NCO's can say/do, that an officer can't and vice versa.

LL


----------



## rangerpsych (Oct 6, 2007)

Fuck it, might as well meet the motherfucker so you have a solid target ID to be able to drop a JDAM on.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Oct 6, 2007)

This is the first time I read this thread and all I can say is THANK GOD!  I am so glad I jumped on this at the end!  Great story!  Cant wait to read the end.


----------



## pardus (Oct 6, 2007)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Cant wait to read the end.



Don't hold your breath! lol

I wouldn't meet him until I had all the documents/evidence with me as well as your first sgt.


----------



## cb88 (Oct 6, 2007)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> This is the first time I read this thread and all I can say is THANK GOD!  I am so glad I jumped on this at the end!  Great story!  Cant wait to read the end.




BAWHAHAHAHA....that's what I said last week.  


This is _The Never Ending Story IV_


----------



## x SF med (Oct 6, 2007)

Get your paperwork together, all your ducks in a row, and your evidence straight.  Set up a meeting for another time, to include bringing TOP with you.

Make the little sucker sweat.


----------



## Regulator3 (Oct 7, 2007)

I say hit him now. Act like you know everything, but be very general without much detail, and use open ended questions. Let him do the explaining -- in his shock about being confronted, he may give up information that we didn't know about yet. If not, then we're no worse for it -- his chain of command already knows the type of person he is, and we get the benefit of the doubt and time to produce evidence. 

We all know how RUMINT works -- chances are he'll catch wind before the next meeting, and have the opportunity to conduct any damage control he can. We already know what the documents/ e-mails, etc contain anyway -- no need to bring those out in an initial confrontation.

-R3


----------



## cb88 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mara, can you at least make it your New Year's resolution to finish this story???


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 8, 2007)

Once again I must apologize for not making the plot line clear.  I should probably ask my wife to edit and proofread these for me before I post them.

To make things clear:  in CPT Cho's office right now are Jody's company commander (CPT Cho), Cho's first sergeant (First Sergeant Jones), your first sergeant, and you.  Whenever you see "First Sergeant," we're talking about your first sergeant.  When you see "first sergeant," we're talking about a position instead of a proper noun- there are many "first sergeants," but only one "First Sergeant."  Just like there are many "moms" in the world, but only one "Mom."  Sorry about the confusion.

/////


“Let’s do it now, first sergeant,” you say, turning towards Jones.  “But first, can you give us a little background on this guy?”

“Yeah, kind of typical troublemaking Joe, young, first enlistment, kind of a shithouse lawyer if you know what I mean," Jones says.  "Gets in trouble a lot, mild insubordination, shows up late for work on occasion, generally it’s not something that we can really slam him for.  At least not until I met you two.  He was the company armorer for a while, but he wasn’t up to the job.”  Jones pauses, “His platoon sergeant is really fed up with this guy.  Let me get him on the phone.”  Jones calls Schum’s platoon sergeant, SFC Back, and tells him to come down to the office.  “I have some people here you’re going to want to meet,” he says.

Jones continues, “He’s been hanging out with this girl Brenda- I guess Mrs. Bradley; she’s kind of skanky but a real looker.”

“Ex-stripper,” says First Sergeant.

“Figures,” says Jones.  “I wondered what a girl that good looking was doing with a guy like Schum.  Guy’s got no money, no personality, he didn’t even have a car before he met Brenda.  I kidded him once that she must be messed up in the head to be hanging out with him.  Guess I was right,” Jones said, referring to Mrs. Bradley’s brain tumor.  "He said they met because they were neighbors in the same apartment complex.  Now he’s driving around in some sporty little white Corolla that he says Brenda gave him.”  

“Yeah, that’s SGT Bradley’s car,” says First Sergeant, “at least it was before Bradley got killed in Iraq.”

“This is a messed up situation,” sighs Jones.  “Brenda has been coming to all of our family support group meetings for about the last five months, she and Schum were talking about getting married because Brenda’s pregnant,” he adds.

“He knocked her up?” First Sergeant asked shaking his head.  “Wow, you can’t make stuff like this up.”

There’s a knock on the door and two new people walk into the room.  From their uniforms, you discern that they are SFC Back and SSG Red, who Cho introduces to you as Schum’s platoon sergeant and squad leader, respectively.  Jones quickly brings them both up to speed on what has happened with regards to Schum.

“Yeah, dumbass kid was thinking with his little head instead of his big head, thinks he was in love or something,” Back says after the introductions, “She taught him a lesson though; she DX’d that shitbrick the moment her insurance check came in.  Got herself a new car, some new tits, and a new boyfriend.”

“So they’re not together anymore,” you ask, “ I thought she was pregnant with his kid?”

“Yeah, Schum used to brag about how he was hittin’ it, he mentioned she was pregnant and that they were going to get married.  This was like, three months ago.  I saw her in the PX a couple of days ago though, and from what she was wearing, if she was knocked up I don’t think she is anymore,” Back replies.  “She also said that she wanted her car back.”

“Well, why don’t you get him in here and after we’re done chatting with him, I’m sure we can find a way to get Mrs. Bradley her car back,” you say.

“That sounds like a good idea,” says CPT Cho.  "Sergeant Back, bring him in."

Next post:  the confrontation.


----------



## cb88 (Oct 8, 2007)

As soon as the First Sgt and all take care of Jody, the other wives in the FSG should take care of "Brenda". That will save the military members from getting in trouble. ;) 

Women have ways of being sneaky and vindictive.


----------



## gryfen (Oct 8, 2007)

You, Sir, are the epitome of evil. I hear the devil’s looking for a temp next summer....the dental plan’s great.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 8, 2007)

Gryfen-
Mara's not the devil's temp - Brenda Bradley is - either that or he's using the militarized version of my ex-wife.  I have a funny feeling I know where this is going...

Mara-
Write on, oh spinner of tales - give us more schtuff!  Bust Brenda!


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, there's nothing we can do to Brenda because adultery and being a stupid bitch aren't illegal outside of the military.

I'm sure Jody's going to get what's coming to him, I just wonder how...


----------



## cb88 (Oct 8, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Unfortunately, there's nothing we can do to Brenda because adultery and being a stupid bitch aren't illegal outside of the military.



No, they aren't, sir.  But if the FSG there is like the one I was a board member in, the wives have ways of "taking care of their own". ;)


----------



## medicchick (Oct 8, 2007)

cb88 said:


> No, they aren't, sir.  But if the FSG there is like the one I was a board member in, the wives have ways of "taking care of their own". ;)



and if it's like the last one I was a part of, she's fitting right in.


----------



## cb88 (Oct 9, 2007)

medicchick said:


> and if it's like the last one I was a part of, she's fitting right in.



I guess I was lucky....but, my ex is in the chAir Force/Air National Guard...their longest deployment is *maybe* three months.  It's insane to not be able to survive that -- since he came there from the Marines where it was standard for him to be on a WestPac 6 months out of every 2 years, the 3 month deal was a cake walk and I made sure the wives knew that.  

Perhaps had it been a unit where there were the longer deployments I might have experienced what you did.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2007)

To hijack this even further I can't tell you the number of AF types that whined about their 120 day deployments. When I pointed out their Army brethren were doing 12-15 months I got the "They should have been smart enough to join the AF." line. Those doing the whining were typically the young E-5 to E-3 types that I came in contact with, but I'm amazed at those that don't realize how good they have it and take that for granted.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 9, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> To hijack this even further I can't tell you the number of AF types that whined about their 120 day deployments. When I pointed out their Army brethren were doing 12-15 months I got the "They should have been smart enough to join the AF." line. Those doing the whining were typically the young E-5 to E-3 types that I came in contact with, but I'm amazed at those that don't realize how good they have it and take that for granted.



48% of our deployments are six months or longer, those whiners should be happy they are doing"AF" support vice Conventional Army or Joint.

I find it interesting that everyone bithches about our 120 day tours, but ignores the SOF rotation in/out of theater, six months is a better deal then 15.

But to address the thread.

I don't know KY ot TN law, but the Grandparents would have been able to sue for a portion of the SGLI in TX.  How much they got would have depended on when the kids were born, and were the kids hers, his or both.  

I am willing to bet her original plan was to dump the kids (successful) divorce the Sgt (in-progress) and marry another soldier (keep her I.D. card).  She dumped the PFC when hubby died because she now gets to keep her I.D. card.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2007)

SOWT said:


> 48% of our deployments are six months or longer, those whiners should be happy they are doing"AF" support vice Conventional Army or Joint.
> 
> I find it interesting that everyone bithches about our 120 day tours, but ignores the SOF rotation in/out of theater, six months is a better deal then 15.



My beef is not the length of the deployments but the attitude of those on the deployments. The TACPs/ AFSOC guys I was around didn't complain, but the airmen doing conventional AF stuff howled. I guess it boils down to a mindset, rather than the length of time you are gone. 

Also, Guard and Reserve guys may only do 30, 60, or 90 days depending on their orders, volunteers rates for the deployment, etc. Some even complained about that, but again they were conventional dudes rather than the TACP/ AFSOC crowd.

Personally, I think the Marines and the SOF guys are doing it "right" with the 6 or so months deployed, vice conventional Army's 12+ months and the AF's 4 months. I saw some serious turnover problems with the 4 months guys, especially in the Comm world that I worked with day-to-day.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey hey hey!!  Enough!! I want the next installment!!!:doh:


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2007)

Chopstick said:


> Hey hey hey!!  Enough!! I want the next installment!!!:doh:



I hope you have some time on your hands 'cause it isn't coming soon if history is an indicator.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 9, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> I hope you have some time on your hands 'cause it isn't coming soon if history is an indicator.


(sigh) Well Maybe we can get another Pimp threads poll in between or something?


----------



## cb88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> To hijack this even further I can't tell you the number of AF types that whined about their 120 day deployments. When I pointed out their Army brethren were doing 12-15 months I got the "They should have been smart enough to join the AF." line. Those doing the whining were typically the young E-5 to E-3 types that I came in contact with, but I'm amazed at those that don't realize how good they have it and take that for granted.



My ex-husband whines ALL the time about how many times he's been deployed since 9/11.  I just shake my head and say, "all of your deployments together don't total what you would have been deployed had you still be in the Marines so STFU!" (I don't literally tell him to STFU...I just sigh...I wish, but I don't want to diss his service, he IS serving) 

Let's outline his deployments:

March '02 sent to Kuwait for 3 months.
2004 sent to Qatar for 2 months
2006 sent to Baghdad for 8 weeks
He just returned from 30 days of hard time in Polland and is whining because he has to leave again at the end of October for another 60 days in Polland. 

Ok, Mara, please continue with the story...lol...otherwise this thread is going to spiral into a "bitch fest" about chAirforce deployments. ;)


----------



## 104TN (Oct 9, 2007)

My sister sent me pics from Qatar. That place doesn't even count.


----------



## cb88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> but the airmen doing conventional AF stuff howled.



You mean like sitting in a munnitions bunker far away from the front line making the "packages" that are delivered from F-16's for 8 weeks at a time isn't a hard deployment??? ;)   Someone please tell my ex that...it's a vacation, not a deployment! LOL 

All kidding aside, I do appreciate his service, but considering the time some of his old buddies have done from the Marines, he needs to quit bitching.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 9, 2007)

rick said:


> My sister sent me pics from Qatar. That place doesn't even count.



no the fuck it doesn't.  any place where the  gov puts you up in a 5-star hotel for "barracks" isn't a "deployment", it's a vacation.  fuckin' navy guys there got it made in the shade.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 9, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> Personally, I think the Marines and the SOF guys are doing it "right" with the 6 or so months deployed, vice conventional Army's 12+ months and the AF's 4 months.



Agree here.  Our "conventional" Army guys do 179 day tours, home for 5-6 months, then back out.  We seem to be having less flack then folks doing 12-15, home for 12, then gone again.



Freefalling said:


> I saw some serious turnover problems with the 4 months guys, especially in the Comm world that I worked with day-to-day.


Agree again, I think all our tours should be 179.  Problem is management ties everything into the flying world, and uses that as justification to limit as many tours as possible to 120 and change.

End of hijack, next instalment please.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh you have got to be fuckin kiddin ME!!!!!

I just read all 30 pages, just fuckin knowin that I would have got in in time to get the last of this story.....

But HELL NO!!!!

Now I am strung out... waiting...

Oh well... misery loves company

...mutter... read all 30 f-in pages ... mutter... some bullshit  ...mutter...  not done ...mutter...

GREAT THREAD, I must add

Steve


----------



## digrar (Oct 9, 2007)

So we're coming up to ten weeks since this started, any chance of getting it wrapped up?


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm dying here......


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 11, 2007)

The Confrontation:  Part 1

SFC Back sends SSG Red to go get Jody while the rest of you talk strategy.  There is a loveseat big enough to accommodate both you and First Sergeant on one side of the office.  The way that the door opens, it conceals that part of the room from persons who enter it, so Cho suggests that you and First Sergeant take a seat there.  Cho takes a seat behind his desk, and First Sergeant Jones stands off to Cho’s right.  Standing off to Cho’s left is Jody’s platoon sergeant, SFC Back.  While you’re waiting for Red to get back with Jody, Cho asks you some questions to clarify some earlier points of discussion.  He makes a list of all of the different issues you’ve brought up with regard to Jody.  Circled on the list were the words “car,” “adultery,” “disrespect,” and “conduct unbecoming.”    

A few minutes later, Red comes back into the office and shuts the door behind him.  “Schum is outside, sir,” he says to Cho.

“Very well, have him report,” Cho responds.

Red opens the door, sticks his head out and says some words to a person standing in the hallway.  He then closes the door and moves to stand beside SFC Back.  In the room right now are CPT Cho, First Sergeant Jones, SFC Back, SSG Red, First Sergeant, and you.

There are two knocks on the door.  “Enter!” Cho commands.  The door opens, and a shadow cast by the hallway lights falls into the room.  Footsteps first, then you can see him.

This is going to be Cho’s show, although you hope he’s going to give you and First Sergeant a supporting role in it.  If Jody was your troop, what would you do now that Schum and his accusers are in the same place, at the same time?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 11, 2007)

digrar said:


> So we're coming up to ten weeks since this started, any chance of getting it wrapped up?



Due to circumstances beyond my control, this is taking significantly longer than I expected.  I'd quit writing it if I didn't think I'd get lynched.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 11, 2007)

You're lucky I really like your wife because otherwise it'd be endgame...sir.


----------



## pardus (Oct 11, 2007)

I've got rope...


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 11, 2007)

WTF???  

MORE???


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 11, 2007)

The91Bravo said:


> WTF???
> 
> MORE???


Ill bet we have another 10 weeks.LOL


----------



## pardus (Oct 11, 2007)

I can have gallows erected in far less than 10 weeks


----------



## 104TN (Oct 11, 2007)

At this rate our resident ROTC cadet will be a field grade O before this thing wraps up.


----------



## cb88 (Oct 11, 2007)

:uhh::uhh::uhh:

Mara, sir, I can't give you a scenario in regards to your latest post...I'm not quite sure what I'd do other than fight off my tendency to walk up and kick him in the balls.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok,
I would like to start a thread/survey when case study #2 will be done.

Anyone think I should????

please lemme know....

Steve


----------



## 104TN (Oct 11, 2007)

There's already one about how much longer we'll put up with it.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 11, 2007)

Rick,
Where is it.. I missed it.
Steve


----------



## 104TN (Oct 11, 2007)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7004&highlight=case+study


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Rick


----------



## 104TN (Oct 12, 2007)

NP ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 12, 2007)

Another Thursday early am..Im still here sippin java..and Case Study #2 is still..not................finished.(sigh)


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2007)

cb88 said:


> :uhh::uhh::uhh:
> 
> ...walk up and kick him in the balls.




Maybe that'll happen later ;)


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2007)

HOW MUCH LATER???    





















;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 12, 2007)

Firemission! Firemission!


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2007)

As Jody steps into the room, you get your first real good look at him.  He’s just as you expected- young, white, skinny.  Dark hair, plain features.  Wrinkled uniform, and boots that haven’t been polished in quite some time.  Total dirtbag, just as you expected.

With his peripheral vision Jody can see that there are other people in the room, but he can’t see who they are without turning his head, which he can’t do because he’s at the position of attention.

“Hey SPC Schum,” says Cho, in a friendly, conversational tone.  “We haven’t talked in a while, and I heard you were here today helping out around the company.  I want to find out how you’ve been doing.”

You and First Sergeant exchange “WTF??” glances.  You thought this was going to be an ass chewing, not a kum-ba-yah session.  “Helping out around the company?”  That shitbrick was pulling extra duty for getting in trouble; he wasn’t doing it out of the kindness of his heart.  What is Cho up to?  Maybe you misjudged him.

Cho engages Jody in what appears to be a friendly conversation between peers.  When Jody talks, it sounds like he’s watched too many movies and listened to too much “gangsta” rap.

While he’s talking to Jody, Cho’s demeanor and mode of speaking are completely different- much more casual, much more… “much more like the way Jody’s talking,” you think.  That’s interesting.

“So Jody, I saw that car you’ve been driving around in, that’s a pretty sweet ride,” says Cho.

“Yeah, my girl gave it to me,” says Jody, with a hint of pride.  Sensing that he’s not in trouble, Jody begins to relax a little.

“Was it her car?” Cho asks.

“Yeah, it used to belong to her old man, but Brenda told me I could keep it,” he replies, “’sides, it not like Bradley needs it anymore, he’s dead.”  At that comment, you feel First Sergeant’s body stiffen in his chair, but he says nothing.

Cho looks down at the piece of paper on his desk, and inconspicuously draws a line through one of the words he had circled.

“Are you going to pimp out that car, maybe get it up on some 22s, get some spinners?” Cho inquires.

“Nah, sir, I don’t have the ducats for that,” Jody replies.

“Yeah, especially since your sugar mama dumped your dumb ass once she got that insurance check,” said SSG Red from across the room.  Jody looks over at him, mouth open to defend his relationship with Brenda.

“Don’t worry about him,” Cho says, shooting Red a glare.  “You and Brenda have been together for a long time, haven’t you?”

“Yeah, about six months now,” Jody replies.  From the look on his face when he talks about her, he’s clearly in love with Brenda.  What a dumbass.

“We’re going to get married,” he continues.

“Oh, that’s great!” says Cho, enthusiastically.  “I hear that the two of you might be expecting?”

“Yes sir, Brenda’s been pregnant for a while now.”

“Congratulations!” Cho crosses another word off his list.

“Now, you said that you and Brenda started dating six months ago, about the time that SGT Bradley left for Iraq, but SGT Bradley died only four months ago.  So that must mean that you were tappin’ ass that while Brenda was still married.

Hearing the words “tappin’ that ass” come from a guy like Cho makes you smile.

“Aw, you know how I roll, sir,” says Jody, smiling sheepishly.

Cho crosses off yet another word.

“Indeed.  So I hear Brenda’s husband was in the Special Forces.”

“Nah, he was just a support guy attached to the Group.  He was always takin’ shit about it though, like he was some kind of bad ass.”

“Yeah, I know, those Special Forces guys are enormous pains in the ass,” Cho says, “They’re always acting like they’re better than the rest of us.  Sometimes you just have to put those guys back into their places.”

“Yeah, I know sir,” says Jody, “There were these SF cats I was talking with-“

“Where were you talking to them?”

“On email.  I was-“

“Who were you talking to?” Cho inquires.

“Just- some punk asses, I think a captain and maybe some NCO.  Anyway I was like, bust this, fuck you guys-“

“Really?  You said those exact words to the captain and the NCOs in the SF Group in Iraq that you were talking to via email?  You actually said, ‘fuck off?’  Wow, that really takes some balls.”

“Yeah, sir, it was awesome.”

“Sounds like it.”

“Yeah, sir, you know how I roll,” says Jody, the second time he has used that phrase in the last five minutes.

Cho draws another line through the last of the circled words.

You listen to the conversation with amazement.  You now understand the significance of the notes Cho made- in his conversation with Jody, Cho is eliciting a confession from him for the elements of all of the crimes that Cho had circled on his sheet!  “What a great technique,” you think.

“Thanks, Specialist Schum, you’ve been a big help to me today,” says Cho.  “Before we go any further with this conversation, there are a couple of folks that I want you to meet.”  He directs Jody’s attention over to you.  

“Let me introduce CPT Faith and First Sergeant Reynolds.”

Jody looks glances over at the two of you, with no flicker of recognition, “’Sup,” he says sullenly, and returns his gaze to CPT Cho.  He would rather talk some more about Brenda.

“Not this again,” you think to yourself, recalling the incident with Gary.  “This guy has no clue who we are, either… this can’t be “the” Jody.


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2007)

Good, carry on...


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2007)

“Captain Faith and First Sergeant Reynolds.”  First Sergeant says slowly, rising to his feet, “You know, from 2nd Group.”

Jody’s head snaps back in your direction- he hadn’t made the connection before.  His eyes widen, and the color immediately drains from his face.  He visibly starts to shake.  He knows he’s been tricked, and he’s in deep trouble.  This is the reaction you were looking for when you confronted Gary.  You know without a doubt that this is your guy.

You stand and stroll towards Jody.  “But you must know who we are already, Schum,” you say, smiling at him, “After all, didn’t you tell us that you ARE the Group?”

First Sergeant gets directly in Jody’s face.  He leans forward so close to Jody, that Jody feels compelled to lean back.  “Tell me now how you’re going to take my Soldier’s rank away, you little piece of shit.  Let me hear all about how you’re some kind of Special Forces combat Ninja killer.  Tell me again how much you just love to give it to Brenda Bradley in the ass while her husband is in Iraq.”  He thumps a think index finger into Jody’s chest as he talks, to emphasize the points he’s making.  First Sergeant’s face is red, and spittle is beginning to form at the corners of his mouth.  He pokes Jody so hard that you’re sure he’s leaving bruises.  He’s slowly working himself up into a fury.

First Sergeant waves an arm in your direction.  “And while you’re at it, why don’t you tell my captain here to fuck off again, say that in front of me, you little prick.  Well? Say something!”

Jody opens his mouth but words fail him.  It’s pretty obvious he’s scared shitless.

“First Sergeant Reynolds, step back,” commands Cho.  

“I told you I was going to get your ass,” First Sergeant whispers into Jody’s ear before returning to stand beside you on the far side of the room, where you had previously been seated.  “This isn’t over, not by a long shot, ” he hisses into Jody’s ear.  “You’re going to pay.”

Walking back towards where you are standing, First Sergeant looks back over his shoulder at Jody and says, “’Cause that’s how WE roll.”

“Specialist Jody Schum,” Cho intones, “You have the right to remain silent…” Cho reads Jody his rights, which of course he immediately invokes.

“SPC Schum, I am directing an investigation into your alleged misconduct.  You are hereby restricted to your barracks room, the battalion dining facility, the battalion clinic, place of duty, place of worship until this investigation is completed.”

“After we’re done here, SPC Schum, you’re going to give the keys to SGT Bradley’s car to CPT Faith,” Cho says.

“No way sir,” says Schum, who has regained some of his composure after the intial shock of seeing First Sergeant and you, “I’ve got a lot of my own stuff in that car.”

“Too bad, shithead,” SFC Back snaps, “You should have thought of that before-“

“This is what we’re going to do,” interrupts Cho, taking charge of the situation.  There’s a plane landing at the airfield here on base in 45 minutes.  It’s got eight members of our company on it, coming back home from Afghanistan.”

“Eight members who aren’t a disgrace to this company,” Jones interjects.

“My first sergeant and I are going to be there to welcome them home,” Cho continues.  “SFC Back, you and SSG Red are going to supervise SPC Schum as he cleans out SGT Bradley’s vehicle.  When he’s done removing all of his personal property, you will turn the keys to SGT Bradley’s car over to CPT Faith’s people so they can get the car back to its rightful owner.”

“I’d like to have one of my guys there as well, to make sure the stuff Schum says is his, doesn’t actually belong to Bradley,” First Sergeant requests.

“Fair enough,” says Cho, looking at you.  “I’d say we’re pretty much done here.”


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2007)

My god i'm going to faint....   lol


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 12, 2007)

nevermind.  :)  waiting impatiently.....


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2007)

Out front, First Sergeant walks over to the side and pulls out his cell phone.  He’s probably calling his wife to let her know he’s going to be late.  You should probably do the same thing.  You and CPT Cho shake hands and say your goodbyes.

“Kevin, that was awesome,” you say.  “If you ever get tired of flying helos, we have a job for you doing interrogations.”

Kevin laughs, “Thanks, Scott, I’m glad I could help.  But I don’t think I’m ever going to get tired of flying.  I’m sorry we have to take off like this,” he adds.

“No problem, I think we’ve got enough people here to handle one problem child.”

“Yeah I’m sure you do,” he smiles, then turns serious.  “Scott, don’t let this situation get away from you tonight.  This is an emotional issue, and an incendiary situation.  Jody’s not as stupid as he seems.  Don’t let him provoke something that he’ll be able to use against you later.”

“I understand,” you assure him.  “We’re all professionals here.  Nothing’s going to happen.”

It’s dark, it’s cold, and it’s getting late as the group of you make your way through the parking lot.  The initial confrontation with Jody was… anticlimactic.  You don’t know what you were expecting, but that certainly wasn’t it.  

It’s pretty easy to tell which cars are which, as the only cars left in the lot after Cho and Jones depart are the ones that belong to you, SFC Back, SSG Red, and of course, Schum.  As you walk towards Schum’s vehicle… you correct yourself, Bradley’s vehicle, another car pulls into the lot.  Rico’s car.  Now you know who First Sergeant called after you walked outside.  You thing that’s kind of overkill, there are plenty of people here to handle one little specialist.  Maybe Rico’s here to drive Bradley’s car home.

Rico’s headlights briefly illuminate the little knot of people standing around Bradley’s car.  Besides Rico, there are five other men in the parking lot- Jody, SFC Back, SSG Red, First Sergeant, and you.  Rico pulls up next to Bradley’s vehicle, but leaves the engine running and doesn’t get out.  You think that’s pretty smart of him, since it’s pretty freakin’ cold out right now.  Since First Sergeant rode over here with you, you guess that you can drive your car, First Sergeant can drive Rico’s, and Rico can drive Bradley’s.  Jody’s chain of command can drop Jody off at his barracks after the cleanup is done.

Off to one side, First Sergeant and SFC Back put their heads together for a moment.  They nod and shake hands.  First Sergeant briefs you up on the plan.  The plan is for Back and Red to supervise Jody as he cleans out Bradley’s car.  First Sergeant is there to make sure everything goes the way it should.  First Sergeant explains that Rico is here to identify and take possession of anything of Bradley’s.  You’re here for… you’re not sure what your role is here, but you’ve never been one to make yourself comfortable while your troops aren’t; so if First Sergeant and Rico are going to be freezing their asses off tonight you’re going to be right there beside them.

“This is NCO business, sir,” First Sergeant says as Jody opens the doors to the Bradley’s car.  “We can handle this.”

“I know, First Sergeant,” you respond, but you have no intention of leaving.

You and First Sergeant are still in your Dress Green uniforms, which were comfortable enough during the day, but aren’t quite up to the task of keeping you warm now that the sun has gone down.  Even though Back and Red are a little better off, with Army-issue Gor-Tex jackets over their BDUs, they still look a little chilly.  And now it looks like it’s going to rain.

The only thing that makes you feel better is that Jody, dressed in PT clothes still wet from his extra duty, must be suffering worst of all.

Rico continues to sit in his car with the engine running.  He must have just come from working out.  He’s wearing a thick sweatshirt with a hood, sweatpants, and what look like weightlifting gloves.  He looks straight ahead, his hands resting on the steering wheel, his face only partially visible beneath the hood of his sweatshirt.

Jody opens the car doors.  Exactly as Red described it, the car is beyond filthy.  Fast food wrappers and beer cans litter the back seat.  Piles of what can only be described as… crap…are strewn here and their throughout the vehicle.  Cigarette butts overflow from the front ash tray.  A blanket is over the passenger seat.  Jody has been living out of this vehicle, at least for a while.

You hear a familiar noise that you can’t quite place.  It takes you a moment to realize that it’s your cell phone ringing.  It’s your wife, calling to tell you that your little girl has a very high fever and they’re heading to the emergency room on post.

“Sir, we’ve got this one,” First Sergeant says after you fill him in on what just happened.  “There’s no need for all of us to stick around in the cold.  Go be with your family.”  That sounds like a great idea.  And just in time- it’s starting to rain.

“We’re going to take off too, First Sergeant,” says Beck.  “We’re going to get some chow and be back in say… and hour or so?”

“Yeah, that ought to be long enough to get what we need to do done,” says First Sergeant, looking straight at Schum.

Your wife sounded pretty upset on the phone.  No need to stand around and watch Schum clean up Bradley’s car, First Sergeant and Rico can handle standing around and watching Schum, in the dark and the cold, with no one else around.  You think it’s strange that Schum’s chain of command would take off for chow and leave First Sergeant and Rico there to supervise their troop, Schum.  You think “This is bullshit, I’d never leave someone else to have to supervise my piece-of-shit troop.”

As you make your way back to your car, you marvel at how deserted some places get on military installations at night.  This afternoon, there were probably a hundred cars in this lot, with at least twice that many people working in and around the surrounding buildings.  Now there are exactly four cars in the lot, and one of them passes you right as you get to your car  Frost glitters on the ground, reflecting light from distant streetlights.  

There the sound of a moving vehicle behind you.  As the car passes, you make eye contact with SFC Back, who gives you a sly wink.  Everything makes sense now- the deserted lot, the absence of witnesses, the departure of Schum’s chain of command… you know in that moment that if you leave the parking lot, First Sergeant and Rico are going to throw Jody the beating of his life.  How could you have been so stupid?  

What do you do now?


----------



## cb88 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd have to go back....as much as I'd like to look the other way and let them beat the shit out of the little prick, I wouldn't want my troops to get in trouble because of that piece of shit....it just wouldn't be worth it.  And knowing Rico and First Sgt's frame of mind, they might accidently go too far...that would NOT be good. You have to go back to help them keep their wits, that's why you are the officer. 

However, you could show up AFTER they've got in a couple good hits anyhow. ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2007)

There’s no way you’re going allow this situation to get away from you, not now when you’re so close to sending Jody’s little punk ass straight to jail.  You walk briskly back towards Bradley’s car.  

Between the rain and the sound of Jody talking, no one can hear you coming up.  You can hear Jody’s voice, it’s wavering and cracking, and he’s definitely scared.  You can see he’s pressed up against the side of Bradley’s car, with his arms slightly out to his sides, palms flat against the car like he’s thinking about making a run for it.  Gone is the fake “gangsta” bravado, replaced by the real voice of a scared young man. You hear him say,  “Come on guys, I didn’t mean anything,”  First Sergeant and Rico say nothing.  

When you get closer, you see that it’s about to do down right before your eyes.  First Sergeant and Rico have Jody pressed up against the side of Bradley’s car.  First Sergeant, with his arms crossed over his chest, stands with his back to you, directly in front of Jody.  Rico stands off to Jody’s left, his hood pulled low over his eyes, his hands clenched in fists at his side, and his face inches away from Jody’s.  His whole body is coiled, waiting for the word from First Sergeant to commence to whoopin’ Jody’s ass.  You’ve got to do something.  Right now.

When Jody sees you rushing up with that concerned look on your face, he knows you’re not going to let anything happen to him.  His demeanor completely changes.  He throws both arms up in the air.  

“Yo, you wanna bust, we can go right now,” he shouts.

“Roger that,” says First Sergeant, cocking back a fist.

“FIRST SERGEANT!” you shout.  First Sergeant jumps a little, he thought you had left the area.  He lowers his arm a little.

“That’s right, you better back up off me,” says Jody, glancing up and down at First Sergeant.

You can’t believe this.  You’re trying to save this guy’s ass from two very large, very angry NCOs, and he’s talking shit.  You’re almost tempted to let it go.  Almost.

"Best handle your boy," Schum says to you, "'fore I gotta hurt someone."

“Schum,” you say, elbowing your way in between First Sergeant and Jody, “You need to shut the fuck up right now and get back into that vehicle.”

“Yeah? What are YOU gonna do?  Punk-ass bitches afraid to bust,” he says, making a “pistol” with his finger and thumb, and jabbing it in your face.  You really hate it when someone points his finger in your face like that.

First Sergeant knows that’s one of your pet peeves.  “You know what, Schum, put your finger in my captain’s face like that again and I’ll detach it from your body,” he growls,  menacingly.  Schum looks disparagingly at First Sergeant but lowers his hand.

“I don’t think you realize what you’ve gotten yourself into here, Schum,” you say, trying to stay calm.  “You’re going to prison for what you did.  We’re not talking the nice county lockup that you’re probably used to, we’re talking about “federal-pound-you-in-the-ass prison.  Leavenworth.  Don’t make it worse than it already is.”

“Fuck that, I ain’t scared of prison, and I’m not scared of you,” he says, again pointing his finger in your face.  

You really, really hate it when someone points his finger in your face like that.  Much more of this, and you’re going to be the first one standing in line to pound Jody’s ass into the concrete.  Which is probably exactly what he wants to have happen.

“First Sergeant, the three of us are going to get into our cars and wait for Jody’s chain of command to get back.  When they get back, we’re going to leave and they’re going to finish watching shithead here clean up Bradley’s car.  We’ll get the keys from them in the morning.”

“But sir…”

“No buts.  This is not the way we do business.  We’re out of here right now.  After all we’ve been through together, First Sergeant, I can’t believe you tried to pull some shit like this behind my back.”

First Sergeant is not going to attack Jody with you there.  Not because he’s scared of you- you know he isn’t.  And he’s not scared for his own career.  Neither is Rico.  First Sergeant lives the NCO Creed, but he also has a different code, a code of honor.  Jody violated that code, and he has to pay.  “Old-school” style.  

But First Sergeant knows that for you to be involved in an assault- even as a bystander- could be a career ender for an officer.  Especially in a situation like this.  He doesn’t want that to happen.  And he knows how to follow orders.  The three of you turn to leave.  First Sergeant looks really, really pissed.

“And FUCK Billie Bradley,” Jody states with finality, just before you walk away.

First Sergeant stops, his back stiffening.  You let out a deep sigh.  You know that nothing you say or do can save Jody now.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2007)

Almost as one, the three of you turn around to face Jody.  You are all very close to each other now.  Jody is leaned back against Bradley’s car, his arms crossed over his chest and his head cocked to one side, a smug expression on his little rat face.  It’s almost more than you can take.  You wipe a hand down your face to clear off the rain.  You open your mouth to say something, but before any words escape, in your peripheral vision you see a fist fly out from your right.  It connects squarely with the left side of Jody’s chin.  It was a sucker punch, so fast and so hard, Jody never even saw it coming.

All of the frustration, all of the range, all of the vengeance that has built up from all of the men and women in your company over the Jody situation for the last four months goes into that one punch.  A look of shock and surprise on his face, Jody crumples under the force of the blow.  It isn’t until you’re straddled on top of him that you realize that the blow came from your fist.

This is what your combatives instructor would have called “full mount.”  What happens next is instinct; almost a battle drill; not conscious thought.  Holding Jody’s shirt with your left hand, you’re able to land several quick jabs with your right.  Reaching back to deliver a powerful blow, someone standing behind you tries to grab your arm.  Between that and Jody’s frantic attempts to get away, your aim is off just enough for you to miss Jody’s nose, your intended target, and impact squarely with the asphalt.  It’s a glancing  blow that skips off the pavement and strips skin down to the knuckle.  Pain explodes in your hand.  It becomes instantly numb, and you can tell without even looking that it’s bad.  You’re going to feel that in the morning.  Your right hand is temporarily useless… but that’s OK because you have another.  Besides, you hear elbow strikes are pretty effective.

You press your right forearm down into Jody’s throat to hold him still while you pound him with your left.  As you cock your left arm back, two people grab you from behind.  “Sir, that’s enough, knock it off,” First Sergeant says, but your struggles continue.  Subconsciously, you can’t believe that he is trying to stop you from kicking Jody’s ass.

It’s difficult to land good punches when someone’s trying to grab your arm.  But your uniform is slippery from the rain, and you sneak in a couple of punches.  Thoughts that you didn’t even know you were keeping suppressed rush to the forefront.  Words explode from your mouth, but you don’t comprehend what you’re saying.  You do know one thing though- because you couldn’t get to Jody when you were in Iraq, Bradley went and got himself killed.  Bradley’s dead because of you.  It’s your fault.  You failed to protect your Soldier when he needed you.  You failed as a commander.  Jody made you fail.  

First Sergeant is talking to you, but you don’t understand what he’s saying.  Only one sentence gets through.  

“Scott, it’s not your fault,” he says gently, grabbing firmly onto your left arm. 

 You stop fighting and look up at First Sergeant.  He never calls you by your first name; he’s way too professional for that.  The anger flees from your body.  You know it’s not your fault that Bradley died.  You know that kicking Jody’s ass is wrong.  You let First Sergeant pull you up to your feet, and you stand slightly off to one side, shoulders slumped, looking down at the ground, blinking away the tears that emotion made well up in your eyes.  This is bad.  Rico helps Jody up.  You must not have hurt Jody as badly as you wanted to, because he’s soon running his mouth again.

Seeing that your rage has evaporated, he starts feeling brave again.  “Yo, you hit like a little bitch,” he says to you.  He begins laughing.  His busted lips part to reveal bloody gums and teeth.  “Bust this, I’m going to walk on this whole thing with Bradley, and you’re the one going to jail!”

You know that he’s right.  You never should have let him bait you into getting physical with him.  Now he’s going to skate.  And he’s still talking shit.  This is like a bad dream.

 “That’s yo’ ass,” he adds, leaning forward to point a finger in your face.  God, you hate that.  Anger starts to build back up inside you.  The damage is already done, might as well take this all the way.

First Sergeant steps between you and Jody.  “I told you about that finger-pointing shit once before tonight,” he says.

“Yo, bust this, I’m callin’ the cops.  He attacked me,” he says, pointing at you.  “You two are witnesses,” he says smugly, indicating Rico and First Sergeant.  

“You know, running your mouth is kind of what got you into trouble here in the first place, Schum,” First Sergeant says calmly, “If you’re smart, you don’t open it up again tonight, or tomorrow either when your face starts to swell, and it hurts to pee from that shot to the gut you took.”

Jody gives First Sergeant a confused look.  He hadn’t taken a shot to the gut…


----------



## cb88 (Oct 12, 2007)

He really honestly expects First Sargeant and Rico to testify against their Capt when he's talked all this smack??? F- that... I picture a Jack Nicholson type testimony...."you want the truth, you can't handle the truth!"


----------



## ROS (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm just in tears from the exceptional grammar and punctuation.

Please, go on!


----------



## 104TN (Oct 12, 2007)

You're ruining the story!

Spread it out! Sheesh.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 12, 2007)

AWESOME Marauder....

Rock on...

Now, I have to go to work... FUCK!!!


----------



## 104TN (Oct 12, 2007)

Invisible J said:


> Shut your cock holster



OK. Just close your mouth.


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you, Mara!  This is great!  :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2007)

…yet.  The punch First Sergeant delivers impacts squarely in the middle of Jody’s belly, simultaneously forcing the air out of his lungs and doubling him over in pain.

First Sergeant shrugs at you.  “Can’t be a witness if you’re part of the crime,” he says by way of explanation as he walks away, “Self-incrimination and all that.”

Jody starts to sway, and Rico rushes to catch him before he falls.  Rico holds him up with one hand on Jody’s shoulder, and leads him a little ways from Bradley’s car.  It looks like a gesture of concern until he rears back with his right hand and delivers a vicious uppercut to Jody’s face that snaps his head back and sends him sprawling backwards.  The punch reminds you of a “finishing move” from the old video game “Street Fighter.” This time when Jody begins to fall, no one’s there to catch him before he lands square on his back, hands back above his head.  If he’s not knocked out, he’s at least not running his mouth any more.  Rico walks over to Jody’s sprawled form.  He picks him up a little by the shirt, and cocks his fist back.  When Jody doesn’t move, he lets him drop back to the ground.

“For Billie Bradley,” First Sergeant hisses.  “Come on sir, let’s go.”

Although you feel kind of bad about it later, you can’t help yourself; as you walk past Jody’s crumpled form, you kick him square in the nuts, just for good measure.  “That was for Bradley too, you fucking…”  First Sergeant ushers you away.
As you walk back towards your car, you leave Jody in the parking lot, bleeding and moaning.  You look back towards him, wondering if it’s a good idea to leave him wet and busted up outside and alone on a night like this.  First Sergeant sees you looking back, and knows what’s on your mind.  

“Fuck him, he can walk back to his barracks.  Let’s go, sir.”  

You get into your car.  First Sergeant gets into Rico’s car, and Rico gets into Bradley’s.  A second later, Rico emerges with a large Styrofoam cup partially filled with something that might be tobacco spit.  He pours the contents out over Jody, and drops the empty cup on him before getting back into Bradley’s car.  Jody moves slightly.

First Sergeant lowers the window to Rico’s car.  “Hey Schum, you got knocked the FUCK OUT!!” he shouts, imitating actor Chris Tucker in the movie Friday.  “Bust THAT!”  

You and First Sergeant pull out first, and then Rico, in Bradley’s car, charges back towards Jody, who is still laying on the ground in the pouring, freezing rain.  For a moment it looks like Rico is going to run him down, but he instead takes the car into several tight turns around Jody, sliding and spinning, kicking up dirt, water and gravel onto Jody.  After a couple of quick laps around Jody’s prostrate form, he falls into line behind you and First Sergeant.
The three of you drive back to your company headquarters building.  The only car in the parking lot is First Sergeant’s, since he’s been riding around with you all day.  Rico parks near the Dumpster, underneath a streetlight.  You and First Sergeant park beside him.

Getting out of your car, you approach Bradley’s vehicle.  You look down at your hand.  It’s raw and bloody and it looks like… well, it looks like it would if a guy punched an asphalt parking lot as hard as he could.  

“Rub some dirt in it sir, you’ll be all right,” First Sergeant says, grinning.

When you come back out of the company headquarters building from cleaning up your hand, the rain has stopped.  Not that it matters, your dress green uniform is ruined.  Your pants are dirty and torn at both knees, and your jacket is bloody and torn at the right elbow.  You’re missing two buttons off the front.

First Sergeant and Rico have been busy. Most of the inside of Bradley’s vehicle is now tidy, if not clean.  There’s a box on the ground with a few items; if it looks like it belonged to Bradley it went into the box; otherwise, it goes into the dumpster.  

“Look what we found, sir,” says First Sergeant, holding up a small bag full of a shredded-looking green substance.

“What’s that?” you ask, but you think you already know.

“The stickiest of the icky,” says First Seregant with his trademark grin, doing his best Dave Chappelle imitation.  “Looks like your boy was a pothead,” he adds.

“He’s not my boy, First Sergeant.  Rico, pop the trunk.”

The trunk opens to reveal a pile of Army-related items.  A plate carrier for body armor, uniforms, bits of random gear.  Since it’s in Bradley’s car, you’re going to go ahead and assume it belonged to Bradley, not Jody.

“Turn in all of the green stuff,” First Sergeant says to Rico, referring to all of the Army-issued items.  “Inventory the rest, and box it up for Bradley’s family.”  

Rico lifts up a set of brand-new BDUs.  Underneath are two partially-assembled M4 carbines, a bayonet, a gas mask, and the slide for an M9 Beretta.  This kind of changes things.

“Looks like Jody was helping himself to parts while he was an armorer,” First Sergeant says.  Between the weapons and the drugs, this might be a little more than you can handle at your level.

“Call CID.”  You say.  “Don’t touch anything.”  First Sergeant adds.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 12, 2007)

The MPs arrive shortly.  They take statements, and say they’re going to have to impound the vehicle until they can inventory the contents and sort out the ownership issues.  They say they’re going to call Jody’s chain of command tonight and try to go by to pay Jody a visit.  You wonder what kind of story he’s going to tell. 

Finally, it’s time to go home.  Exhausted, you begin to walk back towards your car.  Rico drives by and lowers his window.  “Good night, sir,” he says.  You think that’s the first thing you hear him say all night.

By the time you get home, your wife and little girl had already returned from the emergency room.  You little girl is fine, and is asleep now.  Your wife’s pretty pissed that you didn’t join them at the hospital like you said you would, until you explain what happened.  She bandages your hand and you hit the sack, exhausted from the day.  In the morning you’re definitely going to need some Tylenol, and at some point you’re going to need a new pair of dress greens, too.

The next morning is Wednesday, and Wednesday PT is company athletics- Ultimate Football.  Normally you look forward to Ultimate Football for the whole week- it’s a sport the entire company participates in.  The smack talking usually begins on Monday and leads up to the Wednesday game; Thursday and Friday are spent rehashing the last game and making promises about what’s going to happen at the next one.

Even if your hand wasn’t killing you, you’re not in the mood to play games.  You know what you did last night was wrong- dead wrong- and not only is it going to jeopardize the Jody investigation, you, First Sergeant and Rico are likely to be in a world of trouble of your own making.

When you get in to the office, your driver, SPC DeSilva, is waiting for you.  He explains that he was the staff duty driver last night, and he had something you needed to look at right away.

“Sir, this came in last night,” said DeSilva, “I took it before the staff duty NCO could put it into the log.”  He hands you a piece of paper.

You know what it is, because you’ve seen plenty of them before.  It’s a Military Police blotter report, the type that come down through a Soldier’s chain of command when the MPs get wind of a crime.  This difference is, this one has your name on it.  Although you kind of expected this, your heart still drops.

The charge sheet specifies assault with intent to do great bodily harm, and grand theft.  “Well, I don’t know about the “grand theft” business, but they got the first part of it right,” you murmur, handing the sheet over to the First Sergeant.  

First Sergeant looks it over.  “I can’t believe that little cocksucker ratted us out to the cops,” he says.  “Look, dumbass didn’t even get the dates right.  He’s ten days off.  On the 11th of November we were still in Iraq.  We didn’t beat his ass until last night- the 21st.”  You hadn’t noticed the discrepancy in the dates, but somehow that doesn’t make you feel any better.  Your name is the only one listed as the “perpetrator,” Rico and First Sergeant are listed as “witnesses.”

“This is bullshit sir, if anyone is to blame for what happened it’s me.  I planned to kick his ass last night as soon as we walked into that parking lot,” says First Sergeant, visibly upset.  He knows that if you get called onto the carpet in the DCO’s office again, your captain’s bars are likely to remain there on his desk after you get tossed out.

“No, I threw the first punch, this one’s on me.”

“We better call somebody and let them know what’s up before they read about this in the blotter report,” suggests First Sergeant.

About that time, the phone on your desk rings.  It’s the Group staff duty NCO.  The DCO wants to see you and the First Sergeant.  In his office.  Right now.


----------



## Sigi (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, very well done.  Hopefully coming late to the party means  do not have to wait very long.  With this great story and everyone's hilarious comments this is one of the best threads I have read in a very long time.  

Great talent you have Marauder.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 13, 2007)

We just got 15 weeks worth of story!


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL!  So true.


SpitfireV said:


> We just got 15 weeks worth of story!


 


Thanks Mara!  The recent posts rocked.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 13, 2007)

The bag of cannabis shouldn't have been handled at all because it now compromises the integrity of the fingerprint evidence. 

It should have been left in situ or handled with gloves on.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 13, 2007)

Well written.  I'm looking forward to the rest...


----------



## pardus (Oct 13, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> “Yeah? What are YOU gonna do?  Punk-ass bitches afraid to bust,” he says, making a “pistol” with his finger and thumb, and jabbing it in your face.  You really hate it when someone points his finger in your face like that.
> 
> 
> “Fuck that, I ain’t scared of prison, and I’m not scared of you,” he says, again pointing his finger in your face"



I would have called the MPs the minute he gobbed off, before the first punch was thrown, gross insubordination and threatening to kill an officer, had him placed in custody then and there.  :2c:


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 13, 2007)

"kick his ass seabass!!!!"


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 13, 2007)

I would have let the NCO's kick his ass, and wouldn't have gone back to prevent it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 13, 2007)

SpitfireV said:


> The bag of cannabis shouldn't have been handled at all because it now compromises the integrity of the fingerprint evidence.
> 
> It should have been left in situ or handled with gloves on.



Yep; Reynolds and Faith should have known better.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 13, 2007)

Is that what they call foreshadowing?


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 13, 2007)

First Sergeant is beside himself on the ride over to the DCO’s.  He feels terrible that you got hemmed up in this situation.  He knows that something like this could be a career killer for an officer.  Over your strong objections, he insists that his plan is to explain to the DCO that the incident with Jody was totally on him, and that you had nothing to do with it.

Just like last time, you knock on the DCO’s door and enter when he directs you to do so.  Entering the room, you see the DCO is seated, writing on a document on his desk.  You and your first sergeant stand rigidly at attention as the DCO continues to write.  Eventually he looks up at the two of you.

He proceeds to read you your rights.  When he is complete, he looks up at you and says, 

“Do you want a lawyer?”
“No, sir.”
“Are you now willing to speak with me about the charges in question?”
“Yes, sir.”
“OK, then.  I’m going to ask you one question, and I want a ‘yes’ or ‘no’ answer.  Do you understand?”
“Yes, sir.”
“Very well.  On the night of 11 November, did you physically assault SPC Schum, steal his personal property, and leave him in a parking lot to die?”

Before you can respond, your first sergeant attempts to interject, “Sir, it was…”
Before you can cut him off, and before he can finish the sentence, the DCO fixes him with a stare that causes his mouth to close almost involuntarily.  He stands up behind his desk and walks towards the two of you, pointing the stub of his right index finger directly at First Sergeant’s face.

“Maybe I didn’t make myself clear, First Sergeant.  What I want here is a ‘yes’ or ‘no’ answer to the question I just asked, from Captain Faith.  Now, let’s try this again.”  He walks back towards his desk and sits back down.

“Once more, Captain Faith, on the night of 11 November, did you physically assault SPC Schum and steal his property?”

You and First Sergeant glance at each other quickly, once.  Well, that question is easy enough to answer.  Last night was the 21st, you were all in Iraq on the 11th.  “No, sir.”

“Hm,” the DCO says, glancing briefly but pointedly in the direction of the bandage over the skinned knuckles of your right hand.

“Very well.”  The DCO turns to look at First Sergeant.  “First Sergeant, you are listed as a witness in this matter.  On the night of 11 November, did you see CPT Faith or anyone else assault SPC Schum in any way?”

“No, sir.”

“Did you or anyone else steal any of SPC Schum’s property on that night?”

“No, sir.”

“Did you leave SPC Schum “to die” in the parking lot on the 11th?”

“No sir.”

The DCO looks back down at the paperwork on his desk and makes a few notes.  As he’s writing he says something that you can’t quite hear but sounds a lot like “I would have.”  He slides the paperwork that had been on his desk when you walked in- you can now see that it’s a charge sheet like the one DeSilva gave you this morning- to one side of his desk and takes something else out of his in-box.  Unsure what to do, you and First Sergeant continue to stand at attention.  After a moment or two he looks back up at you, his eyebrows raised in a “yes, can I help you?” gesture.  Realizing you’ve been dismissed, you salute and beat feet out of the office.  THAT was freakin’ weird.  Unlike last time you and First Sergeant were in the DCO’s office, there are no jokes now.

Coming around the corner from the DCO’s office, you pass the Group CSM walking the other way.  Without breaking stride, the Sergeant Major cuts in between the two of you, puts an arm around First Sergeant and guides him into the Sergeant Major’s office, nods good afternoon to you and closes the door.  Whatever is going on right now is clearly “NCO business,” and your presence is neither required nor desired.  You continue back to the company headquarters alone.


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm guessing that the person that took the police report made the date 'error' on purpose.  :)


----------



## gryfen (Oct 13, 2007)

Could the charges really be thrown out for something like that?


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 13, 2007)

Superfluous fun fact: Chopstick's birthday is November 11th!

PS Mara..this is the best thread ever!


----------



## cb88 (Oct 13, 2007)

gryfen said:


> Could the charges really be thrown out for something like that?



I would think, yes.  

The other things that make me wonder is Jody made threats against them continuously while they were overseas -- those are well documented.  He's also admitted to them.  Regardless if Rico and First Sgt.'s fingerprints are on Jody's pot...Jody's probably are too...not to mention all the parts from the armory....who is going to be more credible of a witness? Jody, who left a paper trail of threats, stole Bradley's car, stole parts from the armory and has a marked up record or the others?? 

Not that anyone should purger themselves or lie...but invoking the 5th amendment would be a good tactic.  First Sgt and Rico can invoke it in the case of being made to testify against Capt. because they would have to incriminate themselves. ;)


----------



## cb88 (Oct 13, 2007)

Chopstick said:


> Superfluous fun fact: Chopstick's birthday is November 11th!
> 
> PS Mara..this is the best thread ever!





pssst, so is Veteran's Day ;)


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 13, 2007)

cb88 said:


> pssst, so is Veteran's Day ;)



Oh yes I know..when I was 6 my brother told me the parades I thought were for my birthday.. WERE NOT FOR ME!  I dont think I got over the trauma until I was 9 or so.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 13, 2007)

cb88 said:


> He's also admitted to them.  Regardless if Rico and First Sgt.'s fingerprints are on Jody's pot...Jody's probably are too...



Doesn't matter, the chain of evidence is broken now. Might as well tip the weed into the toilet and flush now.


----------



## EATIII (Oct 13, 2007)

OUTSTANDING!!


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 13, 2007)

I must say..

Marauder... GREAT Story.  What percent of Real vs. Fiction did this contain?

Great read...

Well worth the wait...

Joe Blow of the Wall Street Journal gives it 5 stars and said this:  _Case Study #2 is a thrillride... Marauder captures the essence of a necessary Ass Whoopin very well_


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 14, 2007)

Sad to say, almost all of the "interesting" stuff is 100% fabrication.  Much as I would have liked the real events to have unfolded in this manner, it's not what really happened.  I'll give the real breakdown after this thread has run its course.

Speaking of which, pending any changes directed by my editor (my wife), all of the rest of the story is now written.  I can either 1) go ahead and publish the rest of the story at once, or 2) split it up and post each section individually, so people can provide comment or input for each post.  I personally prefer option 2, but majority rules.

/////

The thing I was trying to convey with the assault on Jody, Jody won't press charges on the assault if the charges against him for adultery, et al are dropped in return.

edit:  the "all at once" or "one at a time thing is pretty much OBE (overcome by events); looks like I only have a bout three more posts.  I'm going to go ahead and publish them one at a time.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 14, 2007)

Split it up..but wrap it up in the next week ok?


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 14, 2007)

All at once, please!


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 14, 2007)

When he comes back to the office about two hours later, First Sergeant looks surprisingly smug.  He makes no mention of the conversation with the Sergeant Major.  For a few minutes you and First Sergeant talk about the PT schedule, the new Group headquarters building they’re putting up… anything except what First Sergeant knows you want to talk about- specifically, what the Group Command Sergeant Major had to say.

“What did the Sergeant Major have to say about this Jody business?”  you ask.

“What? Oh, nothing.”  First Sergeant replies.

“What do you mean, ‘nothing?’ You were in his office for the better part of two hours, and you didn’t discuss how your company commander managed to land himself on the blotter??”

“Hell, sir, an officer landing himself on the blotter, that’s ‘O’ business, Sergeant Major’s got no time for that,” First Sergeant says, smiling, clearly he’s teasing you.

The suspense is killing you.  “Dude, stop looking like the cat that ate the canary.  What did the Sergeant Major want?”  you ask, exasperated.

“Oh, nothing much… except to tell me that I got picked up for E9.”

It takes a minute for that to sink in- you weren’t expecting good news.  “You got picked up for Sergeant Major? Holy shit- that’s awesome!”

“Yeah, I’m pretty excited, I got picked up early and wasn’t expecting it,” his face falls a little, “But it means I’ll have to leave Group- probably sooner rather than later.”

“We all have to leave sometime,” you say, “This really is great news.  We’ll have to talk about evals and awards, and some career planning for you…  but first I’ve got to ask you something.  What was all that with the DCO? He knows we were in Iraq on the 11th, because he was there with us.  And he had to know that we pounded that kid’s ass in that parking lot last night.”

“Yeah, I think that since it was a formal complaint he felt he had to investigate it, but he didn’t have to investigate it very hard.  He probably feels like that Schum got what he had coming to him,” First Sergeant says.  “I’m sorry for the way that whole thing went down,” he adds.

“It’s done.”  You look down at your hand.  “You know, I haven’t been in a fistfight since… eighth grade,” you muse, thinking back.  

“Damn sir, you need to get out more.”


----------



## Sigi (Oct 14, 2007)

Marauder needs to quit the job he is working now and just sit home and write stories for the board.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 14, 2007)

I'll break the tie, post them individually...within the next several days.  I like reading this but enjoy the "suspense".


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2007)

gryfen said:


> Could the charges really be thrown out for something like that?



Absolutly.


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2007)

keep it on track people.


----------



## moobob (Oct 14, 2007)

all at once please :) :)


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2007)

moobob said:


> all at once please :) :)



X2..


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 14, 2007)

Your friend, the Group JAG officer, calls you up and asks you to come by and see him.  You know that this isn’t going to be a social call.

When you get there, he tells you that because of chain of custody and search and seizure concerns, it’s not likely that Jody is going to face charges for the marijuana or the weapons; he’ll just claim you planted them in the vehicle to set him up or that the material belonged to Bradley and he didn’t know it was in the car.  There are no prints on any of the weapons.  The serial numbers on the weapons did not match up to anything that had been reported stolen, or to anything that had been in the Army inventory.  All of the other items in the vehicle were Bradley’s, except the bayonet and gas mask, which had markings on them indicating that they had been taken from the armory where Jody had worked.

He also explains to you that Jody’s chain of command is extremely reluctant to prosecute even on the matters that came to light during your deployment.  In fact, they’re thinking about allowing Jody to just serve out his remaining few months in the Army and ETS.  With an honorable discharge.

“No fucking way does that guy leave the Army with an honorable discharge, not after everything he’s done,” you declare angrily, “no fucking way.”

“Well, the only thing I can think of that might help is for you to do up an impact statement,” the JAG begins, “that may help his chain of command see how big a turd this guy really is.  I can help you write-“

“This is bullshit,” you interrupt, “ I shouldn’t have to do up a freakin’ memo.  We’ve got all of the other evidence.  It’s bullshit that his chain of command won’t prosecute.”

“Yeah, UCMJ can be a two-edged sword,” says the JAG consolingly.  "Commanders have a lot of leeway in deciding what gets prosecuted and what doesn’t.  JAGs have a lot of leeway in deciding what has merit, and what doesn’t.”

“That’s a bunch of crap,” you say.  “Commanders shouldn’t have that much discretion.  If a guy commits a crime, he should have to pay for it.”

“Really?  Why do you think you’re not getting prosecuted for that little stunt you and your first sergeant pulled in the parking lot the other day? Is it because no crime was committed, or because the commander used his discretion?”  he asks.  You hadn’t considered it that way.  He slaps a packet of papers down in front of you.  Paperclipped to the front of the packet is a color photo.  A barely-recognizable Jody Schum peers out through two black eyes.  Both lips are split, his nose is swollen and obviously broken, and there’s a huge lump on the left side of his chin.  You can’t help but feel just a little proud when you realize that’s where you caught him with that first punch.

But, still- “I just want what’s right for Bradley,” you say, deflated.  You were SO close to getting Jody.  “There’s got to be something you can do.  Bradley’s dead, remember.”

“Yes, I know he’s dead.  I was there in Iraq with you when we found out it happened, remember? And I don’t need you waving the bloody shirt at me to motivate me to do my job.”  “Look,” he sighs, “You really messed things up by attacking him in the parking lot, even though he deserved it.  You’re really lucky that you’re not the one getting prosecuted here.  Schum’s lawyer hinted that they won’t pursue charges against you if the charges against his client are dropped.  Schum’s chain of command is leaning that way anyway, they haven’t been involved in this from the beginning like we have.”

“Do the impact statement,” he urges, “Make it as lengthy, specific and detailed as you can.  Maybe that will get someone’s attention.  If it sticks, it sticks.  If it doesn’t, you did the best you could.”

“OK fine, I’ll do it,” you say as you leave his office, a little more angrily than you intended.

What kinds of things do you think you should focus on in the impact statement?


----------



## cb88 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd put the emails in and focus on the threats.  I would think threats against an officer and an NCO would get more attention than adultery.  As sad as it is, they probably just view it as somethign that happens all the time.


----------



## ROS (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd focus on the fact that, as bad as Jody is, he's still alive. If he isn't punished, his 4th pt will disappear within a week of his ETSing.

Then there's the whole insubordination thing, etc.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are good suggestions.  Next post I'll put up the actual (redacted) impact statement.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 14, 2007)

And the fact that he is in some way responsible for the Death of a SGT Bradley.


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2007)

I wouldn't write it, they fucked up big time time with their misconduct and ill discipline. :2c:


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 14, 2007)

cb88 said:


> I'd put the emails in and focus on the threats.  I would think threats against an officer and an NCO would get more attention than adultery.  As sad as it is, they probably just view it as somethign that happens all the time.



I concur.


----------



## AWP (Oct 14, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> keep it on track people.



A bit late for that, my Brother. :)


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 14, 2007)

dude, my post count was hurting a bit after he deleted those, between the mudslinging thread and this one, that's like 1/2 my post count.








oh, and may I add.....  that's bullshit about them not prosecutiing Jody, but they're right.  I would've waited til after the decision was made to jump him.  but then, I get the benefit of non-emotion and omnipotence in this situation.


----------



## cb88 (Oct 14, 2007)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> ... but then, I get the benefit of non-emotion and omnipotence in this situation.




BINGO...thus why I think second guessing in any situation has to take that into account.  Emotions play a large part in any action or inaction -- regardless of how cool and controlled someone is.  It's easy to "armchair" it, but one must remember they do have just those benefits -- omnipotence and being emotionally removed.


----------



## pardus (Oct 14, 2007)

cb88 said:


> BINGO...thus why I think second guessing in any situation has to take that into account.  Emotions play a large part in any action or inaction -- regardless of how cool and controlled someone is.  It's easy to "armchair" it, but one must remember they do have just those benefits -- omnipotence and being emotionally removed.



Wrong, these are NCO's and an officer, their actions were totally unacceptable.
Emotions have NO place in a situation like this, if they can't do their jobs properly they need to stand aside and let someone else do it.

Situations like these need to be handled by the book, this is the Military not high school.
Asswippings can always be dealt out after the fact, out of uniform etc...

Its unprofessional and undisiplined.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 14, 2007)

There was a breakdown of discipline and poor decision-making at multiple levels here, there's plenty of blame to go around.

There is a price to be paid for taking the law into one's own hands... what the final price tag is, remains to be seen


----------



## cb88 (Oct 15, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Wrong, these are NCO's and an officer, their actions were totally unacceptable.
> Emotions have NO place in a situation like this, if they can't do their jobs properly they need to stand aside and let someone else do it.
> 
> Situations like these need to be handled by the book, this is the Military not high school.
> ...




I don't disagree...but it's easy to pass judgement when you are removed from the situation...that's all I'm saying.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2007)

cb88 said:


> I don't disagree...but it's easy to pass judgement when you are removed from the situation...that's all I'm saying.



Yes, you're right.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2007)

This is the actual impact statement from the real-life situation that this case study is based off of, so it’s not going to match perfectly with what we’ve discussed here in the forum (sorry!).  The two major deviations between the story and real life are that “Bradley” didn’t really die in Iraq, and “Schum” didn’t get his ass beat in that parking lot.

I changed all of the names, dates, units, and other identifying information.  Obviously,  “Scott Faith” is a pseudonym, and “the 2nd Special Forces Group” and “A/3-111st Aviation” are, as far as I know, entirely fictitious units.  
/////

MEMORANDUM FOR RECORD

SUBJECT:  Impact Statement- Specialist Jody Schum

My name is CPT Scott Faith.  I am currently the Military Intelligence Company Commander for the 2nd Special Forces Group.  The purpose of this memorandum is to explain the negative impact of SPC Jody Schum’s misconduct on my unit and the soldiers within it, so that his chain of command can decide what action, if any, to take against him.

The negative impact of SPC Schum’s misconduct on my command has been profound.  His actions were, and continue to be, contrary to good order and discipline, and they have brought shame and discredit to his unit and to the Army.  His illegal and morally reprehensible actions were deleterious to our combat mission in Iraq and are detrimental to our garrison activities.  The time and attention he diverted away from the sustained combat operations we performed in Iraq were, to me, actions tantamount to aiding the enemy.  

For at least six months, SPC Schum carried on an adulterous relationship with a married woman who is sick with a brain tumor, all the while knowing that her husband was in Iraq, exposed to hostile fire on a daily basis- and ran his mouth about it to her husband.  SPC Schum conducted this affair with Mrs. Brenda Bradley, who until recently was married to SGT Billie Bradley, a soldier in my command.  In his emails to SGT Bradley, SPC Schum bragged about his relationship with Mrs. Bradley; he claimed combat credit he had not earned; he impersonated a senior NCO; he implied that he was a Special Forces soldier; and he was knowingly disrespectful to an officer and to an NCO and willfully disobedient to the lawful orders I gave him to cease contact with Mrs. Bradley.

SPC Schum’s adulterous relationship with Mrs. Bradley came to light in June of 2005, when we were deployed to Iraq in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom.  At the time, we did not know who SPC Schum was by name, only by the answering machine message he left on SGT Bradley’s home answering machine, and the emails exchanged between SGT Bradley, Mrs. Bradley, an anonymous individual named  “Jody,” and myself.

In those emails, “Jody” implied he was a Special Forces-qualified soldier and was senior to SGT Bradley; he insulted SGT Bradley, threatened to take away SGT Bradley’s rank, and was disrespectful both to SGT Bradley and to me when I contacted “Jody” and ordered him to cease contact with Mrs. Bradley.  He refused to give his name, and refused to cease contact with Mrs. Bradley.  Ultimately, he agreed to cease contact with Mrs. Bradley but did not do so; one of many lies told by SPC Schum.  Another of SPC Schum’s lies to me was that he was not having a sexual relationship with Mrs. Bradley.  Mrs. Bradley is now pregnant with what she claims is SPC Schum’s child.

While we were in Iraq, SGT Bradley received notice from his bank that a check for several hundred dollars written to an individual named Jody Schum had bounced.  This is how we were able to determine that the mysterious “Jody” was Jody Schum, who was in fact not a Special Forces-qualified Soldier, was not senior to SGT Bradley, and was in fact assigned to A/3-111st Aviation and held the rank of Specialist.

At the time, SGT Bradley did not know anyone named Jody Schum, and had certainly not written him any checks.  When the bank forwarded the canceled check to SGT Bradley, it was obvious that someone had forged SGT Bradley’s signature on the check.  Given the circumstances, it seems apparent that SPC Schum either forged the check made out to him that he attempted to cash, or he had to know the check was forged by a third party.  Either way, it is obvious that he is complicit in this forgery.

While we were in Iraq, every soldier in my detachment worked at least a 15-hour shift.  This is on top of time required to deal with alerts, special projects and missions, and artillery strikes from local insurgents.  The stress of long hours and genuine physical peril was compounded by the emotional toll inflicted by SPC Schum’s threatening, anonymous, disrespectful emails to SGT Bradley.  The situation that SPC Schum created was an enormous drain emotionally as well as from the standpoints of morale and time consumption.  In the intimate confines of a company-sized element at war, what affects one Soldier has an impact on the entire unit.  Due to unforeseen personnel shortages that resulted in part from unfilled combat losses, SGT Bradley was soon one deep in his shop.  The emotional toll SPC Schum inflicted almost caused SGT Bradley to become combat ineffective.  The end result of this condition was that detachment sergeant and I both had to divert attention away from our warfighting mission to address the situation.  

SPC Schum is a “hider” who does not man up to his responsibilities and actions.  When we were in Iraq, he hid behind the anonymity of the Internet.  When we returned, he hid behind lies and counteraccusations.  Now he hides by trying to point the finger at others.  It is likely that he will attempt to hide behind Mrs. Bradley, a woman sick with a brain tumor, that he impregnated while he knew that Mrs. Bradley’s husband was a sergeant on active duty with the 2nd Special Forces Group and engaged in combat operations in Iraq.

SPC Schum’s lies and misconduct have continued after we returned from Iraq.  I have been informed that SPC Schum claims that members of my command stole property belonging to him when they conducted a joint inventory with him at a storage shed where SPC Schum was “storing” SGT Bradley’s personal property.  I put “storing” in quotes because SPC Schum did not have permission to take possession of SGT Bradley’s personal property and did not inform SGT Bradley where the property was, or how he could get it back.  Where I come from, we do not call that “storing,” we call it “stealing.”  Although this ridiculous allegation does not even merit a response, I will say that it is completely unfathomable to me that SPC Schum can even make an accusation of theft when all SGT Bradley did was go and get back what was stolen from him- and SPC Schum was even present when SGT Bradley reclaimed his property!  I offered to personally inspect SGT Bradley’s barracks room and personal vehicle for SPC Schum’s property, but SPC Schum was unable to provide a list of what was allegedly stolen.   But speaking of stolen items, I also understand that during the joint inventory conducted at the storage shed that SPC Schum had rented, a protective mask was recovered that was apparently stolen from SPC Schum’s company.

SPC Schum is duplicitous liar who is unwilling to take responsibility for his actions.  For example, I doubt that he will own up to sending the emails SGT Bradley and I received while we were in Iraq.  If he remains true to form, it is likely that he will try to blame those emails on a third party, like Mrs. Bradley.  “It was my account, but not my emails,” or some such.  However, any reasonable person can clearly see from the emails sent to me separately by Mrs. Bradley and SPC Schum that those statements are made by two completely different, marginally literate individuals.  I am completely confident that the emails that came from Mrs. Bradley’s account were written by her, and the ones from SPC Schum’s account were written by him.

When we returned from Iraq, SGT Bradley had no home to go to, and literally only the clothes on his back to sustain him until we recovered his personal property.  SPC Schum and Mrs. Bradley were nowhere to be found, and neither was any of SGT Bradley’s property.  When we finally did recover SGT Bradley’s vehicle, it had sustained body damage, and the inside of the vehicle was in such a condition that to describe it as completely filthy is an understatement.  We also found large-caliber rifle ammunition laying loose inside the vehicle, which SPC Schum claimed was his, and was for firearms that he possessed.  Amidst the filth of the vehicle were several of SPC Schum’s personal items, which to me were further evidence of a long-term relationship with Mrs. Bradley.  We knew that the property belonged to SPC Schum because much of it had his name on it.  We provided SPC Schum the opportunity to retrieve all of his property from SGT Bradley’s car, which he did.

In conclusion, SPC Schum’s misconduct has had an enormously detrimental effect on my command.  His prior misconduct and his current unwillingness to accept responsibility for his actions continue to act in a manner contrary to good order and discipline.  He is extremely brave over anonymous email, but in person he is a coward who is unwilling to man up and take responsibility for his own misconduct.  

Let me sum up what SPC Schum has done:  First, he knowingly conducted a sustained, adulterous relationship with a woman sick with a brain tumor, who he knew was married to a Soldier deployed to Iraq.  He sent the woman’s husband, SGT William Bradley, insulting, inflammatory and disrespectful emails in which he claimed to be a Special Forces Soldier, was senior in rank to SGT Bradley, and threatened to take away SGT Bradley’s rank.  In those emails, he also informed SGT Bradley that he had basically taken over SGT Bradley’s family, and that SGT Bradley’s two sons were now calling SPC Schum “Daddy.”  SPC Schum  refused to obey my lawful orders when I sent him an email from my official AKO account, identifying myself as a commissioned officer and ordering him to cease contact with Mrs. Bradley.

When SGT Bradley returned home, his wife and two young children had moved in with SPC Schum; SPC Schum was driving SGT Bradley’s vehicle, and SGT Bradley’s personal possessions were in a storage shed rented in SPC Schum’s name. Afterwhich SPC Schum had the nerve to say that SGT Bradley stole from him; if anything, it was the other way around.

I doubt that SPC Schum’s misconduct is limited to adultery and the related charges I mentioned above.  I am confident, without even knowing the circumstances, that if we were to ask SPC Schum’s chain of command we will see a pattern of misconduct that extends well beyond the scope of this memorandum.

SPC Schum’s misconduct is surely without precedent within his unit.  This case should go to court martial with charges to include adultery, larceny, disrespect to an NCO, disrespect to an officer, impersonating an NCO, and disobeying a lawful order.  Should SPC Schum be found guilty of the charges against him, at this point, nothing less than the maximum punishment for all counts will be satisfactory.  Given that his adulterous relationship with Mrs. Bradley lasted at least six months, if SPC Schum is found guilty of the charges against him a prison sentence of at least six months seems appropriate, followed by a dishonorable discharge.  I will be glad to make myself or any of the members of my command available to testify or to provide sworn statements as necessary.  

The stain on his honor cannot be erased.  This case should proceed to court martial immediately.  SGT Bradley and the members of the 2nd Special Forces Group have waited for justice long enough.

Point of contact for this memorandum is the undersigned at (XXX) XXX-XXXX or Scott.Faith@XX.XXXXX.XXX.



       	SCOTT M. FAITH
             CPT, MI						Commanding


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 15, 2007)

hell yeah.  get that dirtbag.


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 15, 2007)

> However, any reasonable person can clearly see from the emails sent to me separately by Mrs. Bradley and SPC Schum that those statements are made by *two completely different, marginally literate individuals*.


LMAO!


----------



## 104TN (Oct 15, 2007)

X 2.


----------



## cb88 (Oct 15, 2007)

Soooooooo, what happened? Did Jody end up breaking big rocks into little rocks????


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> SPC Schum is duplicitous liar who is unwilling to take responsibility for his actions.  For example, _*I doubt *_that he will own up to sending the emails SGT Bradley and I received while we were in Iraq.  If he remains true to form, _*it is likely*_ that he will try to blame those emails on a third party, like Mrs. Bradley.  “It was my account, but not my emails,” or some such.  However, any reasonable person can clearly see from the emails sent to me separately by Mrs. Bradley and SPC Schum that those statements are made by two completely different, marginally literate individuals.  I am completely confident that the emails that came from Mrs. Bradley’s account were written by her, and the ones from SPC Schum’s account were written by him.



Speculative and therefore irrelevant.




Marauder06 said:


> Should SPC Schum be found guilty of the charges against him, at this point, nothing less than the maximum punishment for all counts will be satisfactory.  Given that his adulterous relationship with Mrs. Bradley lasted at least six months, if SPC Schum is found guilty of the charges against him a prison sentence of at least six months seems appropriate, followed by a dishonorable discharge.



For a courts martial to decide not an involved person in this case.

Carry on >:{







;)


----------



## x SF med (Oct 15, 2007)

Mara-
One little issue - in para 13 "Billie" Bradley becomes "Anthony" [sic] _"...the woman’s husband, SGT *William* Bradley, insulting, inflammatory and disrespectful emails..."_ - an oversight from your 'edit' - no harm, no foul - just an observation.

Tar and feathers, drawing and quartering, flayed alive and rolled in salt are all coming to mind as possible punishments for Jody.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 15, 2007)

Jody.... ha ha


----------



## ROS (Oct 15, 2007)

First of all, I don't give a damn about the brain tumor and its effects, that woman knew what she was doing if it gravitated to the point of an on-going sexual affair and cohabitation. I'd beat her ass for GP. If anyone is at fault, it's she for allowing the situation to reach fruition at all. 

Jody just needs his ass whipped for being a stain on the fabric of the human race, not to mention his obvious insubordination and criminal activity. 

Question: Could he not also be brought up on charges amounting to felonious passing of a financial instrument? How would that be handled? 

And did you really use the term "man up" in an impact statement? >:{


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ros-

"Man up?"  Yeah, my det sergeant probably wouldn't have let me use "sack up" (as in nut sack) 

cb88- 

Wouldn't _*you*_ like to know?;)

x SF-

Good catch on the name difference...:doh: my editor is fired.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Almost done*

You get the word through the Group JAG that Jody’s chain of command isn’t going to prosecute.  The good news is, there isn’t going to be a prosecution for the assault, either.  

Shortly thereafter, it’s time for everyone to PCS.  First Sergeant is off to the Sergeants Major Academy.  SSG Rico is due for BNCOC.  You get orders for another SOF unit.  Even the Group JAG gets word that he’s going to another unit to serve as the staff judge advocate for a conventional Army division, but doesn’t know which one yet.

One of the biggest regrets of your time in Group- indeed, your only complaint- was that you weren’t able to “get” Jody for SGT Bradley.  As satisfying as the summarized ass-whipping was, you still believe that justice was not served.  You wanted Jody to suffer like Bradley suffered… and then some.  One night of fear and pain just didn’t seem to suffice. It wasn’t near as satisfying as sending Jody to “federal pound-you-in-the-ass” prison would have been.  Plus, Jody’s still in the Army, and he skated on the charges related to the stuff you found in his storage locker

After some well-deserved leave, you and your family finally make it to your next duty station.  When you’re able to get back into your AKO email, there are a pile of email messages for you.  Even after getting rid of all the Nigerian scam emails, Viagra spam, and ShadowSpear.com web notices, there are two dozen legit messages for you to sort through.  There are two in particular that catch your attention.  One is from SSG Rico, and the other is from your old friend, the Group JAG, Major Tort.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 15, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Major Tort.



No you didn't. LMMFAO.


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Let me guess....Jody PCSed to your new command.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ex3 said:


> Let me guess....Jody PCSed to your new command.



THAT would have made a great story.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2007)

*How should this story end?*

OK, the rest of this story is written, and in two more posts it'll be done.  I'm interested to hear, though, how do you all think it should end?


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> OK, the rest of this story is written, and in two more posts it'll be done.  I'm interested to hear, though, how do you all think it should end?



Well he can't get off scot-free.....how about he gets hit by a car as he stumbles out of a bar?


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 15, 2007)

How about he knocks her up and the DNA proves him guilty


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 15, 2007)

Two endings that would go well ( i think)

1.  Jody gets drafted and ends up being chogie boy to any SF Group...
(Someone has to burn the shit from the latrines)

2.  Marauder gets strung up for dragging the shiite outa this story.. ;)

Just my opinion...

S


----------



## pardus (Oct 15, 2007)

Jody, leaves the Army, moves to southern Indiana whe he starts a life of crime, then early nov 07 he decides to hold up a group of people who are staying in some cabins.
He approaches seeing a couple of vehicles, one fancy looking pimped out car that jody decides he'll take for himself, a pickup full of lawn-care equipment another pickup that looks like it belongs to a homeless bum...

Jody peeks through the window, to see them drinking and eating, "excellent, this should be easy" jody says as he pulls his pocket knife out, "if they mess with me I'll cut one" he mentally tells himself to stay away from the giant looking guy in the corner, he see a guy who looks like a bum, who he guesses owns the shitty looking pickup outside, and under the leopard fur hat a dapper man explaining what sounds to jody like "pimping aint easy" strange thinks jody but the pimp looks like he's the type with money.

Just then he is spotted, but he dosent care, "I'll take anyone who messes with me, I was a badass soljah"

He hears metallic cocking type sounds as he opens the door knife in hand.........


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well done, T!    lol


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 15, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> He hears metallic cocking type sounds as he opens the door knife in hand.........



And is simply blown away by the reception he receives.  Literally.

Gosh don't you just love a happy ending?  

Ditto, well done.  ;)


----------



## cb88 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ex3 said:


> Let me guess....Jody PCSed to your new command.




That's what I was going to say...LOL


----------



## x SF med (Oct 15, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> x SF-
> 
> Good catch on the name difference...:doh: my editor is fired.



Sir, ther are Sum edumacated so-juz what dint get ossifered.  You caint fire yur editor, ya gotta deevorce her...:doh:  too costly, I suggest an alternative punishment, non-judicial, but fitting the faux-pas, n'est pas?


----------



## 0699 (Oct 16, 2007)

He ends up spending the rest of his life working in a menial, dead-end job with no prospect of ever doing any better...


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 16, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Sir, ther are Sum edumacated so-juz what dint get ossifered.  You caint fire yur editor, ya gotta deevorce her...:doh:  too costly, I suggest an alternative punishment, non-judicial, but fitting the faux-pas, n'est pas?



Correct on all counts... I didn't give my editor/wife a chance to review it before I started posting; although I will attempt to deflect blame at any opportunity, like all the rest of the errors, this one is on me.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 16, 2007)

Since it was sent first, you open the JAG’s email first.  It’s brief, a couple of paragraphs about his family, what some mutual friends are up to now, but the last paragraph is the most interesting:

“Jody Schum received a bad-conduct discharge and is currently in jail, serving a six-month sentence for theft, adultery, conduct unbecoming, disrespect to a superior commissioned officer, and failure to obey a lawful order.  Seems like the new Division Staff Judge Advocate thought the case had merit.  Thought you might like to know.  Cheers!”  

You smile when you notice that the signature block- the “new Division Staff Judge Advocate” is none other than your old buddy, Major- no, now Lieutenant Colonel- Tort.  Good for him.

As soon as you open Rico’s email, you know this message is not typical of him.  It’s about four paragraphs long, which is three paragraphs longer than anything else you ever remember getting from him.  He says he and his family are doing just fine out at Fort Huachuca.  He said he heard through the NCO grapevine that Jody got some jail time and is getting kicked out of the Army.  He also says that he called SGT Bradley’s parents to let them know about what happened with Jody.  They gave him some unexpected news- Mrs. Bradley is dead.

/////

One more post...\


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 16, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Mrs. Bradley is dead.


Whoa!:eek:


----------



## cb88 (Oct 16, 2007)

Please tell me the kids are with Sgt. Bradley's parents and not Mrs. Bradley's!!!


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Queen Beach (Oct 16, 2007)

Brain tumor was real?  


Suicide?


Did someone off the bitch~


This random posting of pits and pieces...no timing or pattern or direction of reason.....

This is psychological warfare.....




and damn your good at it!


----------



## ROS (Oct 16, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> Brain tumor was real?
> 
> 
> Suicide?
> ...



And notice how they aren't the typical 1000+ word postings, but modest 200 word or less postings.

That's just teasing.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 16, 2007)

Because Mrs. Bradley died so young (she was only 26), the medical examiner directed an autopsy.  The tumor that Brenda Bradley had was malignant, not benign as originally diagnosed.  The tumor likely caused a specific kind of medical condition, the name of which Rico explains he doesn’t recall, and says he probably couldn’t spell anyway.  At any rate, the condition causes blackouts and memory loss.   It also suppresses impulse control and impedes decision-making, which could explain the promiscuity and the other erratic behavior Brenda was exhibiting.  In short, it appears that the tumor was largely- perhaps completely-  responsible for Brenda’s behavior.

Breda’s in-laws went on to explain that since she had previously given them a durable power of attorney and had named them as her beneficiaries when she had a will done up three or four years ago, all of the Bradleys’ insurance money was left to Bradley’s parents, who subsequently placed it in trust for the Bradleys’ two sons.  

Bradley’s parents told Rico that they chose not to remember their daughter-in-law the way that she ended up- angry, confused, and unfaithful.  They chose to remember her the way she was before the tumor- the woman who their son was in love with, and who had given them two wonderful, beautiful grandchildren.  

Two people dead and one in jail… two boys orphaned; lives destroyed.  It was hardly a happy ending to the story, but perhaps it was the best possible resolution to a crappy situation.  You think it’s an ending that you can live with.

The end.

Really.  

Thanks for your patience.

Now stop PMing me about this thread ;)


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> ... They gave him some unexpected news- Mrs. Bradley is dead.



Was it Jody or was it the new boyfriend?  I don't think the brain tumor was malignant, nor fast growing.  Those, or she screwed around with some other woman's husband....


----------



## pardus (Oct 16, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Was it Jody or was it the new boyfriend?  I don't think the brain tumor was malignant, nor fast growing.  Those, or she screwed around with some other woman's husband....



Try keeping up with the rest of us... 









LOL!


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess we'll have ta...

Great story but as you have already pointed out, everyone loses..


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought that I had posted at the beginning about the brain tumor affecting her behavior, but I guess I just thought it. :doh:

Great story, Mara!  Thanks! :)


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 16, 2007)

Ex3 said:


> I thought that I had posted at the beginning about the brain tumor affecting her behavior, but I guess I just thought it. :doh:



I did...maybe you saw it and decided not to?


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> I did...maybe you saw it and decided not to?



Yeah, you probably beat me to it!  I didn't want to read 400 posts to find what I was looking for!


----------



## cb88 (Oct 16, 2007)

Great read, Mara...thanks!


----------



## 0699 (Oct 16, 2007)

Good job.  You kept everyone's interest for 41 pages, which I think is the sign of a pretty successful story.

Thanks.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 16, 2007)

OK, some of you asked about truth vs. embelishment for this thread.  The events that this case study is based of of happened like four years ago, and events start to run together... if memory serves, here's fact vs. fiction for this thread:

-We did have a guy who found out his wife was cheating on him through his answering machine, while we were in Iraq.  She did, in fact, have a brain tumor.

-Using an alias, “Jody” did in fact send emails back and forth to “Bradley.”

-Bradley took the whole incident like a man, he did what he needed to do and kept his chin up the whole time.

-In one of his emails, Jody did use the phrase, “I am the Group,” I still don’t know what that was supposed to mean.   It did piss off the Sergeant Major, though.

-I did send an email to Jody, telling him to knock it off.  He did talk shit to me.  Sometimes Brenda would send emails, too.

-The emails that Jody and “Brenda” sent were embarrassingly lacking in basic grammar, punctuation and spelling.  Hence the “two completely different marginally literate individuals” comment in the impact statement, which was also real but from which any identifying information has been redacted.

-The Sergeant Major did keep Bradley in-country, I didn’t agree with it at first but it ended up being the right call… that’s why he was the CSM and I wasn’t.

-Bradley did not die in Iraq.  As far as I know, Bradley, Brenda, and Jody are all alive and well.

-As I think is somewhat natural in such a situation, initially there was some talk about kicking Jody’s ass, but that's not the way we do business.  From start to finish, everything was conducted above-board and done with the knowledge and support of the appropriate JAGs and chains of command.  I do not condone the behavior demonstrated in the story- the captain and first sergeant demonstrated an inexcusable lack of professionalism and emotional control.  It did make a better story… nonetheless, that whole scene was a complete fabrication, and is not the way real-life incidents should be handled by career Soldiers, particularly leaders and especially officers.  

-Regrettably, the “Soul Plane incident” was not a fabrication, and I did spend all Thanksgiving wondering how many bars I was going to lose over it.  That’s a separate topic on its own.

-We did find out who Jody was through a forged check and an AKO search.

-Once we got back home, we did track Jody down.  After a brief conversation with his chain of command, we did have a confrontation with him, it didn’t go down anything like it was portrayed in the story.  Also unlike in the story, in real life his chain of command was cooperative in pursuing UCMJ action because as expected, the dude was a shitbag.

-Jody was “storing” a lot of Bradley’s property in an off-post storage shed.  After we went and got Bradley’s stuff, Jody tried to accuse us of stealing some of his things.  Hence the reference in the impact statement.  If I remember correctly, he even named me in the complaint, which is interesting because I wasn’t even there.  During the inventory, which was conducted with Jody and members of his chain of command present, some items that were stolen from Jody’s company were found in Jody’s storage locker.  No weapons- just a gas mask and some other random gear.

-At one point, it did look like they were just going to let Jody ETS in lieu of a court martial (or whatever that procedure is), that’s why the impact statement was required.

-After I PCSd, I found out that Jody got some jail time and a BCD (bad conduct discharge).  

-None of the main characters in the story, such as the captain, the first sergeant, the sergeant major, or the DCO are based on real people.  Just like the story, the characters are part reality, and part outright fabrication.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 16, 2007)

Well done Mara..I feel like smoking a cigar now..and I dont even smoke!!


----------



## pardus (Oct 16, 2007)

Well done.

Now, What happened with the "Sould Plane Incident?" :)


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Well done.
> 
> Now, What happened with the "Sould Plane Incident?" :)



Indeed, but let's have that one in a new thread.


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 16, 2007)

Did Brenda have a baby?  If so, I hope Jody has been paying child support!


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 16, 2007)

Mara...

GREAT STORY... THNX lots...

Steve

I give it: *****


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> I did...



as did I.  I think it's interesting we both called that one and it turned out true.  





And it was an awesome story.  too bad it's over.... When's the next story time?????


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would love to do this again, as long as Boon says it's OK and as long as there continues to be interest.  It was fun for me as well, and it gave me a reason to do some of the writing I've always talked about doing, but never seemed to get around to (thanks Chop!).

The way I interpret the guidelines I've read up on, any other "stories" or "case studies" or what have you will have to be cleared first through security, and then through public affairs.  That will slow the process down somewhat, but it's necessary.  I'm not going to inadvertently leak anything, and I'm not going to make my service look bad.  I'm not going to be "that guy." 

Something I've talked about with my wife... I think it's a little presumptuous of me to say what happened to "you" and what "you" would do... I don't know you, and I don't know what you would do, so who am I to tell you what you did or didn't do?  I think I'll write subsequent stories more in the third person.  Any suggestions for names or descriptions of characters?
What story do you want next?

The worst thing about the Soul Plane incident is, I'm not going to have to make a lot of it up for it to be interesting :doh:  I think I'll have to wait on telling that one though, because some of what happened won't make sense without a lot of backstory.  I might be able to pull something off though.

No fetus turned up during the autopsy, so it looks like Brenda was lying about that too.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 17, 2007)

Mara,
Great job.  If you need a security-cleared secondary editor, I would be happy to take the job.

Soul Plane?  not Soul Kitchen?

This one sounds like a real weeeener!:eek:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 17, 2007)

Why would I have any issue?  It obviously gained interest, and it isn't like you're posting a thread dedicated to porn lol ;)


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Oct 17, 2007)

what?  no porn threads?  what the hell kinda forum is this anyway????? 












j/k  ;)


----------



## Ex3 (Oct 17, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> -Bradley did not die in Iraq.  As far as I know, Bradley, Brenda, and Jody are all alive and well.






Marauder06 said:


> No fetus turned up during the autopsy, so it looks like Brenda was lying about that too.



I mean in real life, did she have a baby and was it determined who the father was?


----------



## Queen Beach (Oct 17, 2007)

Queen Beach said:


> Pressure to the frontal lobe causes people to do some wacky ass shit! :eek::cool:


 

X3 on the frontal lobe issues!  






Post another one.  This was fun!

Sounds like you have the family involved as well.  Totally cool!


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 17, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Why would I have any issue?  It obviously gained interest, and it isn't like you're posting a thread dedicated to porn lol



Thanks, I just like to clear things with the boss first.



Ex3 said:


> I mean in real life, did she have a baby and was it determined who the father was?



I don't know. 



x SF med said:


> Mara,
> Great job.  If you need a security-cleared secondary editor, I would be happy to take the job.
> 
> Soul Plane?  not Soul Kitchen?
> ...



Yeah, Soul Plane, that was what my det sergeant called it.  He was much less emotionally involved in it, because he wasn't there.  If he had been, most of what happened probably wouldn't have. :doh: I'm sure if I ran into him again, today, he would still give me shit about that incident.

As far as the secondary-editor thing goes, thank you and I'll probably take you up on it.  When my wife was reading through this thread and looking at the responses, she said, "Wow, there are some really smart people on this site," and she mentioned you by name.  I was like, "Who, that guy? Are you serious?"  (j/k, I made a similiar observation)

Then again, she liked Rick too, and she even met him multiple times, in person...:doh:


----------



## 104TN (Oct 17, 2007)

Love you too Lurch.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL. I was looking back through this thread and realized that at 42 pages long (right now), people started telling the good-sir to wrap it up around page 15.

Way to be responsive M.


----------



## pardus (Oct 17, 2007)

LMAO!!!


----------



## EATIII (Oct 17, 2007)

Great stuff!


----------



## cb88 (Oct 25, 2007)

rick said:


> LOL. I was looking back through this thread and realized that at 42 pages long (right now), people started telling the good-sir to wrap it up around page 15.
> 
> Way to be responsive M.



yet everyone hung around...LOL


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 25, 2007)

cb88 said:


> yet everyone hung around...LOL


Crackheads are like that too!


----------



## Sigi (Oct 25, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Yeah, Soul Plane


Are we going to read about this incident?
:confused:


----------



## 104TN (Oct 25, 2007)

Not until the request thread is at least 14 pages long.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 25, 2007)

rick said:


> Not until the request thread is at least 14 pages long.


 LMFAO..ok Ill add to the request page.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Sigi said:


> Are we going to read about this incident?
> :confused:



As soon as I'm sure the statute of limitations has expired...


----------



## boomgoesthedynamite (Jul 13, 2011)

Dude holy crap. Just read the whole thing, quite an accomplishment for a scout mind you.... man you need to print this up and sell it. Amazing story.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 13, 2011)

boomgoesthedynamite said:


> Dude holy crap. Just read the whole thing, quite an accomplishment for a scout mind you.... man you need to print this up and sell it. Amazing story.



Wow.  Some serious necro-post revival.  You sure are delving into the depths of this board...

LL


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I had never seen this. Even reading it straight through I was bothered by Mara's apparent pleasure in dragging the story out. Glad the kid got what he deserved, and also glad the poor dude didn't die overseas.


----------



## boomgoesthedynamite (Jul 13, 2011)

I was just browsing and realized that a post that ran for 22 pages might just be worth reading


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 13, 2011)

boomgoesthedynamite said:


> Dude holy crap. Just read the whole thing, quite an accomplishment for a scout mind you.... man you need to print this up and sell it. Amazing story.



Glad you liked it.  In a couple of days I'll be settled in at my new house and will have nothing better to do than sip 18-year-old Glenlivet, take on toxic Army leaders, and write case studies for the the amusement of my fellow Shadowspear members.  Stay tuned...



cback0220 said:


> Yeah I had never seen this. Even reading it straight through I was bothered by Mara's apparent pleasure in dragging the story out. Glad the kid got what he deserved, and also glad the poor dude didn't die overseas.



lol, these things take time to write, I posted this up at a busy time in my life.  Next time will be faster, promise.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 13, 2011)

Oh, Mara...  my mind is churning with appropriate, inappropriate, deleterious and raucus comments, many besmirching your supposed manhood...  but alas, I shall desist for the good of the board...

Just put up another damned Case Study already...  Hell you're just an overpaid, overgrown, underutilized college student at the moment...  who, upon graduation, will be an overpaid, overgrown, underutilized college instructor....


----------



## Servimus (Jul 13, 2011)

I just spent the past hour reading this. It read like a novel. Really impressive.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh this was so good, thanks for the bump!

Can't wait for more case studies.


----------



## CDG (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad this got bumped as well. Hadn't seen this.  Although I was *this* close to being late for work last night because I got so caught up reading the story and frantically scrolling until I saw Marauder06's name that I lost all track of time.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mara has stalkers......Mara has stalkers..........Mara has stalkers......................Mara has stalkers.....................Mara has stalkers...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 15, 2011)

this is the ultimate in zombie threads...   it died and came back to life...  it needs its head cut off.


----------



## tmroun01 (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow amazing story sir! Unfortunately I got nothing accomplished tonight, because of this thread. :-|


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 16, 2011)

Glad you liked it, it was fun for me to write.

I looked back through the threads and it looks like I never did a "Soul Plane" thread like I said I would.  I'll remedy that shortly.  The good news is it is a very short story and therefore should be a very short thread.  It also looks like I never compiled the entire story of this thread and put it in one file.  I'll get around to that as well.

I'll be here in school for the next two years, in that time I think I'll try to complete a novel that entails some of the case studies we've done here on the site, that will be a good hobby for me to have since apparently my gun is illegal in this state  .  I'll post it here as I write it, it's fun for me and you guys seem to relish pointing out all my many plot mistakes and misspellings ;)


----------



## is friday (Jul 24, 2011)

Giv'im one!

KILL!


----------



## HappyEngineer (Mar 28, 2013)

You should think about your potential to be published, not this scenario but wow you have climatic writing down. You een made me late to the GYM.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 23, 2013)

HappyEngineer said:


> You should think about your potential to be published, not this scenario but wow you have climatic writing down. You een made me late to the GYM.


 
Thanks- I'm mulling over some options, I think if I can tie all of the case studies together coherently and edit it pretty thoroughly, it might make a pretty good novel.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 24, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Thanks- I'm mulling over some options, I think if I can tie all of the case studies together coherently and edit it pretty thoroughly, it might make a pretty good novel.


 
Holy Necropost Bagram Batman!   Where's your weapon?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 24, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Holy Necropost Bagram Batman! Where's your weapon?


 
Necropost??? It hasn't even been 30 days.  This thread wasn't "necro," it was at least "still warm to the touch."  :)


----------



## x SF med (Apr 24, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Necropost??? It hasn't even been 30 days. This thread wasn't "necro," it was at least "still warm to the touch." :)


 
The entire thread was an ex-parrott, deceased, expired, pushing up daisies, not breathing, purina worm chow....   you were just poking the carcass with a stick...  and don't blame Happy Engineer, he's new he doesn't know any better...  he has not endured the prolonged agony of a Case Study yet...  and the sublime relief when they finally come to conclusion and slowly fade from memory...  therefore - it is all your fault, Sir.  :wall:


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 24, 2013)

x SF med said:


> The entire thread was an ex-parrott, deceased, expired, pushing up daisies, not breathing, purina worm chow....


 
I think it's still pining for the fjords...


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Apr 24, 2013)

Where's "Soul Plane" ?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 24, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> Where's "Soul Plane" ?


 
Sorry, that's a "necro thread" by The Troll's definition and cannot be resurrected here, apparently.  Send the hate mail to x SF med...

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/case-study-the-soul-plane-incident.10932/


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 24, 2013)

Just edit the thread so all posts except the OP are deleted.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 25, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Sorry, that's a "necro thread" by The Troll's definition and cannot be resurrected here, apparently. Send the hate mail to x SF med...
> 
> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/case-study-the-soul-plane-incident.10932/


 
I like Soul Plane better than Loyal Wife ...  but it's still been mostly dead all day.  I know, it's INCONCEIVABLE that I would mention that...


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 25, 2013)

Now with the Princess Bride references?


----------



## x SF med (Apr 26, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> Now with the Princess Bride references?


 
I know you'd prefer Camelot, Sound of Music or Chitty-Chitty-Bang-Bang references, but NCO's tend to not have a penchant for musicals like MI officers....


----------



## WookWrangler (Oct 22, 2013)

I actually was in this same position as an E-5 at CAX work up when I found out my wife at the time had a potentially deadly neural condition called Ciari Malformation. This being my potential second deployment with us together she knew the drill and knew that contact between us wouldn't be good during deployment. I got the call on my Satphone one week from deploying. The news devastated me because we were in love and also because I had been working the last 6 months with a team of really good guys we had molded down from a group of 30. We were a well oiled team and we're mentally in the zone. All of us here are familiar with the tunnel vision (that coping mechanism you develop when training at your highest levels), we'll that was busted all to hell. All of a sudden all the distractions that your engrained focus had served to eliminate rushed back in. I'm not saying continuing was impossible but the event needed my attention. I brought the issue up to the platoon commander who ultimately sat with me before the man. We talked about it as adults with mutual respect flowing in copious amounts. Despite my pleas to find a viable solution allowing me to be there for the quickly upcoming surgery and recovery then returning to the team during the deployment, it was decided that "I sit this one out". At first this created some resentment toward my wife but I quickly shook out of it and realized it wasn't her fault. I couldn't be the first to deal with this and I knew the guys were  trained to be a man down. My highest level of relief came from the fact that I trained the men in my section as well as I could and was confident that my ATL could step up, and he did. 

I was there for the two intensive surgeries and recoveries. The bond between my wife and I had improved and this trial resulted in paralleled compromise for future deployments. The decision was made with me present but at the end of the day it was the more experienced Marines who realized that sometimes it takes some reprogramming to make a clear headed decision. They appreciated my gung-ho mentality and desire to continue on with the mission, but they knew a distracted soldier is a dead soldier. It was the words of the battalion commander that resonated with me the most,"The Marine Corps is a fine gun club but a cold hearted bitch, she will take from you relentlessly, eat you up and spit you out without a thank you. Family is all you have at the end of the day. Take care of those who will be there when your body won't allow you to serve anymore."


----------



## 0699 (Oct 22, 2013)

WookWrangler said:


> I actually was in this same position as an E-5 at CAX work up when I found out my wife at the time had a potentially deadly neural condition called Ciari Malformation. This being my potential second deployment with us together she knew the drill and knew that contact between us wouldn't be good during deployment. I got the call on my Satphone one week from deploying. The news devastated me because we were in love and also because I had been working the last 6 months with a team of really good guys we had molded down from a group of 30. We were a well oiled team and we're mentally in the zone. All of us here are familiar with the tunnel vision (that coping mechanism you develop when training at your highest levels), we'll that was busted all to hell. All of a sudden all the distractions that your engrained focus had served to eliminate rushed back in. I'm not saying continuing was impossible but the event needed my attention. I brought the issue up to the platoon commander who ultimately sat with me before the man. We talked about it as *adults with mutual respect flowing in copious amounts*. Despite my pleas to find a viable solution allowing me to be there for the quickly upcoming surgery and recovery then returning to the team during the deployment, it was decided that "I sit this one out". At first this created some resentment toward my wife but I quickly shook out of it and realized it wasn't her fault. I couldn't be the first to deal with this and I knew the guys were  trained to be a man down. *My highest level of relief came from the fact that I trained the men in my section as well as I could and was confident that my ATL could step up, and he did*.
> 
> I was there for the two intensive surgeries and recoveries. The bond between my wife and I had improved and this trial resulted in paralleled compromise for future deployments. The decision was made with me present but at the end of the day it was the more experienced Marines who realized that sometimes it takes some reprogramming to make a clear headed decision. *They appreciated my gung-ho mentality and desire to continue on with the mission, but they knew a distracted soldier is a dead soldier*. It was the words of the battalion commander that resonated with me the most,"The Marine Corps is a fine gun club but a cold hearted bitch, she will take from you relentlessly, eat you up and spit you out without a thank you. Family is all you have at the end of the day. Take care of those who will be there when your body won't allow you to serve anymore."


 
What Marine ever refers to himself as a soldier???


----------

